# Hoyt Hyperedge



## bryhags (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bryhags (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

What struggles are you having with it currently?


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, no help to you, but I am in for this one. Die hard Mathews guy here but played with the Hyper today and was really impressed with it over my TRG7. May try something new this year?!


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Definitely curious to see where this goes. I have one on order.


----------



## bryhags (Feb 28, 2011)

Where are you guys setting nock point? Struggling to get a steady hold.


----------



## waydownsouth (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got mine today, haven't had time to set up yet but will let everyone know how it goes, planning on using carbon express cxl 350 with 120 points. Also I have a 28in. draw...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 19, 2015)

Had to send mine back to Hoyt, it had a 1 1/2 high paper tear at 10 yards no matter what we did to it! We tried everything, even new custom strings.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Dewayne said:


> Had to send mine back to Hoyt, it had a 1 1/2 high paper tear at 10 yards no matter what we did to it! We tried everything, even new custom strings.


Did you try letting the top cam hit after the bottom?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

bryhags said:


> Where are you guys setting nock point? Struggling to get a steady hold.


Depends on what you're fighting. If form is correct and draw length, loop length, and bars are set up properly, you can run a higher nocking point to help combat a bow wanting to go low or you can run a lower nocking point for a bow that is wanting to run high.


----------



## rbsteff (Nov 12, 2004)

Had mine for a few days set the nock point 1/32 high, timed the cams, adjusted the windage and the bows shoots great!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is Archery Talk, where it's always the bows fault!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ontarget7 has a thread in here about the defiant 30. Same cam. He said set it nock level, time the cams dead perfect. Then put a twist in the control to speed up the bottom. Then set the limb stop to hit when the top stop hits. I had mine set dead even and was getting a little high tear. I have to go back to the shop and get the bottom advanced and see how it works out. My nocking point was an 1/8" high but I moved it down a little. The bow is a shooter. I don't have the fingers to press this bow so I have to drive an hour each way to get adjustments. I'll get them soon but not soon enough.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not using the limb stop on mine, set the nocking point about 1/16 high and the cams right now are set even. The bow holds like a rock and the arrow flight to 20 yards is excellent--will test longer distance when weather cooperates better. This is by far the best shooting bow I have had in a loooong while!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got one sent to me with the same condition from an online tuning customer. Said no matter what he did, he could not get out the tear. I will dive into it today and keep you posted on the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

In on this so I can find it for reference at a later date.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's a pic before I dive into it today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Shane I have one on order. Can I send it to you for a tune and strings when it gets here? Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

asashooter said:


> Shane I have one on order. Can I send it to you for a tune and strings when it gets here? Thanks


Yes sir

It will have to be after the Vegas shoot. 

Got a few backed up now and feel bad but I need to put in some time to get ready as Vegas draws near. 

Sorry for the wait time right now. Will speed it up after Vegas. 

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Shane, I will let you know when I get it. Thanks


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes, we tried everything for about 3 days, finally give up. We think it has a Mis matched set of Limbs.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dewayne said:


> Yes, we tried everything for about 3 days, finally give up. We think it has a Mis matched set of Limbs.


This would not let you hit peak weight or hit way to high when referring to vertical nock travel issues if bottom and top limbs were not right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altec Audit (Jan 5, 2016)

Tagged, have one on order.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

My buddies podium last year had a probablem like this when he got it. One of the top limbs was a different deflection than the other. It drove him crazy trying to figure out what was wrong with it. You wouldn't think their top of the line bows would get sent out of the factory to people like that as much as they cost.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 19, 2015)

Allen Conner, Hoyt Pro for 10 years made the call, he tried everything for 3 days.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hate to say it but this one is going back and the only thing I can think of is limb deflections 

You might be right, we will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Got one sent to me with the same condition from an online tuning customer. Said no matter what he did, he could not get out the tear. I will dive into it today and keep you posted on the outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I'll be waiting to see this thread. The high left tear I had wasn't bad. Most people that like a little high left probably would of went with it. I may end up with a little high left just to help with vane clearance. I like to get my bareshafts hitting perfect with fletched at 20 yards. But we'll see how that plays out with more group shooting.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Tagged


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Hate to say it but this one is going back and the only thing I can think of is limb deflections
> 
> You might be right, we will see.
> 
> ...


How can the limbs be mismatched? All 4 are cut from the same blank?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

highwaynorth said:


> How can the limbs be mismatched? All 4 are cut from the same blank?


Exactly and why I am puzzled

Got miss matched after the whole process would be just a guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been seriously thinking about picking up a Hyper Edge but was not to crazy about the higher let-off cams for target. The one that is in right now that will be headed back to Hoyt I have set in quite a few settings and what I found was very appealing. I really liked the feel of the draw and increase in holding weight when sliding the draw modules one spot back, while leaving the draw stop pegs in their appropriate positions, like short stringing the bow. This gave a great feel in the draw cycle similar to the spiral pro's and holding weight was similar as well. 

I have had reports of other #2 cams tuning just fine so if this all works out, I will have one coming for sure and shoot it with the modules slid back one spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> I have been seriously thinking about picking up a Hyper Edge but was not to crazy about the higher let-off cams for target. The one that is in right now that will be headed back to Hoyt I have set in quite a few settings and what I found was very appealing. I really liked the feel of the draw and increase in holding weight when sliding the draw modules one spot back, while leaving the draw stop pegs in their appropriate positions, like short stringing the bow. This gave a great feel in the draw cycle similar to the spiral pro's and holding weight was similar as well.
> 
> I have had reports of other #2 cams tuning just fine so if this all works out, I will have one coming for sure and shoot it with the modules slid back one spot.
> 
> ...


So if you have the stops in the B hole then slide the modules to C?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zambezi said:


> So if you have the stops in the B hole then slide the modules to C?


Yes, really liked the feel of the draw cycle and holding weight. Just have to see how it tunes out that way. Should be just fine, I have done this on my PSE's in the past to get more holding weight with the rotating mods. 

They seem to keep a cleaner tune this way vs just messing with the draw stop pegs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For instance, this 60# bow peaking out at 63# gave it a holding weight of just under 19#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Gives the bow a 70% let-off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

There is going to be a new mod in a couple months for more holding weight!!!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

How much holding weight would a 60 on Hyperedge have with the stops and mods set correctly?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

tadpole said:


> There is going to be a new mod in a couple months for more holding weight!!!


Where did you hear this? That would be awesome.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

montigre said:


> I am not using the limb stop on mine, set the nocking point about 1/16 high and the cams right now are set even. The bow holds like a rock and the arrow flight to 20 yards is excellent--will test longer distance when weather cooperates better. This is by far the best shooting bow I have had in a loooong while!!


I have the same findings even with the limb stop 

Just finished up one before the new year ...Really Really nice bow to set up and tune...Couple things of interest. First going to a lower strand count 28 to 24 on the string only netted 1.5FPS in speed gain. The other note worthy thing that this bow was set at 28" Draw and I could have easily shot it at 28.5 . Why is this note worthy? Well I normally shoot 27.75. To 28 ...Whats cool about that is that being able to shoot a longer draw length, I assume because of the (string angle) on these bows will net a person like me approx. 5- 10 more FPS...Just some of my findings ... The bow tuned up all square arrow 90* to the string cams hitting spot on , arrow running straight through the berger hole, Customers arrows are CXL Pro 250's ...Bows specs are 28/62 ...The Bows long riser makes it feel like you pushing against a door, rock solid and absolutely no jumping around on the shot even with out a stabilizer...

Nice bow and all the top shooters in the area that have them are telling me that they love how easy it tunes up and pounds Xs

Forest carter is killing X with his 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

c5mrr270 said:


> Where did you hear this? That would be awesome.


Was told by Hoyt at ATA this week.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

tadpole said:


> Was told by Hoyt at ATA this week.


Yep, definitely in the works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I ordered a victory 37 for 3D this year but the hyperedge is the best looking bow out right now.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

tadpole said:


> Was told by Hoyt at ATA this week.


Awesome! Can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

For what it's worth It seems most are tuning just fine with little effort and with the higher holding weight mods in the works, I just might have to order one up. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> I have the same findings even with the limb stop
> 
> Just finished up one before the new year ...Really Really nice bow to set up and tune...Couple things of interest. First going to a lower strand count 28 to 24 on the string only netted 1.5FPS in speed gain. The other note worthy thing that this bow was set at 28" Draw and I could have easily shot it at 28.5 . Why is this note worthy? Well I normally shoot 27.75. To 28 ...Whats cool about that is that being able to shoot a longer draw length, I assume because of the (string angle) on these bows will net a person like me approx. 5- 10 more FPS...Just some of my findings ... The bow tuned up all square arrow 90* to the string cams hitting spot on , arrow running straight through the berger hole, Customers arrows are CXL Pro 250's ...Bows specs are 28/62 ...The Bows long riser makes it feel like you pushing against a door, rock solid and absolutely no jumping around on the shot even with out a stabilizer...
> 
> ...


What was your center shot?


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

573mms said:


> I ordered a victory 37 for 3D this year but the hyperedge is the best looking bow out right now.


I shot the 37 at the ATA and it felt pretty good!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

ex-wolverine said:


> I have the same findings even with the limb stop
> 
> Just finished up one before the new year ...Really Really nice bow to set up and tune...Couple things of interest. First going to a lower strand count 28 to 24 on the string only netted 1.5FPS in speed gain. The other note worthy thing that this bow was set at 28" Draw and I could have easily shot it at 28.5 . Why is this note worthy? Well I normally shoot 27.75. To 28 ...Whats cool about that is that being able to shoot a longer draw length, I assume because of the (string angle) on these bows will net a person like me approx. 5- 10 more FPS...Just some of my findings ... The bow tuned up all square arrow 90* to the string cams hitting spot on , arrow running straight through the berger hole, Customers arrows are CXL Pro 250's ...Bows specs are 28/62 ...The Bows long riser makes it feel like you pushing against a door, rock solid and absolutely no jumping around on the shot even with out a stabilizer...
> 
> ...


Just curious since this is the same draw length and poundage I shoot how fast was that bow and how heavy was the arrow?


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

tadpole said:


> There is going to be a new mod in a couple months for more holding weight!!!


Will make this bow so versatile. Cable stops plus limb stops if you like along with higher holding weight less let off if that is what you like. Bow should appeal to just about everyone.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

573mms said:


> Just curious since this is the same draw length and poundage I shoot how fast was that bow and how heavy was the arrow?


This was with the stock strings and a 315 grain arrow ...I always play and tweak with stock strings on a new model bow before I build a new set, just to see if I'm missing or can improve on anything ...Hoyts specs are spot on with this bow 

The best I could squeak out was dead nuts ATA speeds with the stock strings and 1.5 more with 24 strands of 452x or X 

However like I said I could easily shoot it another 1/2" or more longer than Normal which would help me gain another 5-7 fps ...28 on most bows feels long to me , 28 on this bow felt short 

Either way this bow will be an all around 3D , Spot and field archers great choice 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> I have the same findings even with the limb stop
> 
> Just finished up one before the new year ...Really Really nice bow to set up and tune...Couple things of interest. First going to a lower strand count 28 to 24 on the string only netted 1.5FPS in speed gain. The other note worthy thing that this bow was set at 28" Draw and I could have easily shot it at 28.5 . Why is this note worthy? Well I normally shoot 27.75. To 28 ...Whats cool about that is that being able to shoot a longer draw length, I assume because of the (string angle) on these bows will net a person like me approx. 5- 10 more FPS...Just some of my findings ... The bow tuned up all square arrow 90* to the string cams hitting spot on , arrow running straight through the berger hole, Customers arrows are CXL Pro 250's ...Bows specs are 28/62 ...The Bows long riser makes it feel like you pushing against a door, rock solid and absolutely no jumping around on the shot even with out a stabilizer...
> 
> ...


The silver ice is sick! We have one at the shop...consequently I drool every time I'm there 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

I would love to see a comparison between the string angles of the hyperedge, victory 37 and Podium 37....
That would be awesome Info!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> I have the same findings even with the limb stop
> 
> Just finished up one before the new year ...Really Really nice bow to set up and tune...Couple things of interest. First going to a lower strand count 28 to 24 on the string only netted 1.5FPS in speed gain. The other note worthy thing that this bow was set at 28" Draw and I could have easily shot it at 28.5 . Why is this note worthy? Well I normally shoot 27.75. To 28 ...Whats cool about that is that being able to shoot a longer draw length, I assume because of the (string angle) on these bows will net a person like me approx. 5- 10 more FPS...Just some of my findings ... The bow tuned up all square arrow 90* to the string cams hitting spot on , arrow running straight through the berger hole, Customers arrows are CXL Pro 250's ...Bows specs are 28/62 ...The Bows long riser makes it feel like you pushing against a door, rock solid and absolutely no jumping around on the shot even with out a stabilizer...
> 
> ...


It is very reasuring to hear you're getting the same results with the set up you've done. I was also curious about droping the strand count, but with just a 1.5fps gain, there's no real need to--very good information to know.

This bow is just freaky to shoot...usually you can feel some minute movement or vibration when the shot goes off, but this bow is nearly corpse dead in the hands and smooth as silk from beginning to end of the draw cycle. The analogy of feeling like you're pushing against a door is very accurate, but it does not fatigue the bow arm. 

I normally do not get hyped up about bows, afterall, there're just tools to reach an end, but this one is so different from everything else I've shot.... And knowing the lower let off mods will be available is icing on the cake. This bow may end up going down in history as one of Hoyt's best. The engineers really smoked it.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Mine is shooting a 370 gr.Gold Tip Series 22 at 291 fps.at 62 lbs.at 30 in. draw.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

montigre said:


> It is very reasuring to hear you're getting the same results with the set up you've done. I was also curious about droping the strand count, but with just a 1.5fps gain, there's no real need to--very good information to know.
> 
> This bow is just freaky to shoot...usually you can feel some minute movement or vibration when the shot goes off, but this bow is nearly corpse dead in the hands and smooth as silk from beginning to end of the draw cycle. The analogy of feeling like you're pushing against a door is very accurate, but it does not fatigue the bow arm.
> 
> I normally do not get hyped up about bows, afterall, there're just tools to reach an end, but this one is so different from everything else I've shot.... And knowing the lower let off mods will be available is icing on the cake. This bow may end up going down in history as one of Hoyt's best. The engineers really smoked it.


Did your draw stay the same or are you able to move up a notch ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Did your draw stay the same or are you able to move up a notch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm able to move up. Still feels very comfortable and no measurable change in hinge response.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

montigre said:


> I'm able to move up. Still feels very comfortable and no measurable change in hinge response.


Ha ha 
Nice just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I set a defiant 30 up at the shop to try and I have always had to shoot my Hoyt's on 28in. My nitrum turbo and the couple spyder 30's I have had were all 28in but the defiant 30 felt really short. I changed it to 28.5 and it felt great and I really like the rotating mods. My draw length is actually 28 1/4 but I have always shot 28in on a Hoyt and 28.5 on a elite.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

So on string angle, this is what is making you feel you are able to go up in length, right? I'm trying to understand this because I've found with longer ATA the draw length setting is shorter than with a smaller ATA. For instance, on my PXE at 37 ATA I run 28 dead on, but on my VE with 40 ATA I ran 27 7/8 I believe. I keep hearing so much good about these bow's I'm wanting to try one. I liked shooting the Alpha Elite, and this bow is different than that obviously, but of the same pedigree.


ex-wolverine said:


> Ha ha
> Nice just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III

Can't speak for the others but for me I am still right at my 28" draw if I was to order one. 

Debating between another Podium X 40 or going with the HyperEdge. 

Leaning towards another 40 right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd love to have one also, but my current shooting level doesn't justify one. However, here's John Dudley shooting one and apparently he's getting as good results with the Hyperedge as others are reporting. So if I were to ever get to the level where it'd be justified and Hoyt is still making it, well...... :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63vL0oWS9Vs&feature=youtu.be

DM


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

RCR_III said:


> So on string angle, this is what is making you feel you are able to go up in length, right? I'm trying to understand this because I've found with longer ATA the draw length setting is shorter than with a smaller ATA. For instance, on my PXE at 37 ATA I run 28 dead on, but on my VE with 40 ATA I ran 27 7/8 I believe. I keep hearing so much good about these bow's I'm wanting to try one. I liked shooting the Alpha Elite, and this bow is different than that obviously, but of the same pedigree.


It is strange but I measured it like 4 time s just to make sure 

This particular bow the customer wanted it 28.25 . So I built it to meet his request and at 28.25 in the 28 slot , it's still felt short 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> RCR_III
> 
> Can't speak for the others but for me I am still right at my 28" draw if I was to order one.
> 
> ...


You're leaning the wrong way.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't wait to get mine tomorrow at Lancaster Archery.


----------



## tim80 (Sep 16, 2015)

Mine came in today
Night and day difference from my factor 30 can't wait to get some more time shooting it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zambezi said:


> You're leaning the wrong way.


LOL !!

That Podium X 40 is a shooter and I really like the Spiral Pro cams 

I'm sure I will have both eventually LOL


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I forgot to mention With 2" of draw length adjustment on each cam there is plenty to work with 



RCR_III said:


> So on string angle, this is what is making you feel you are able to go up in length, right? I'm trying to understand this because I've found with longer ATA the draw length setting is shorter than with a smaller ATA. For instance, on my PXE at 37 ATA I run 28 dead on, but on my VE with 40 ATA I ran 27 7/8 I believe. I keep hearing so much good about these bow's I'm wanting to try one. I liked shooting the Alpha Elite, and this bow is different than that obviously, but of the same pedigree.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> LOL !!
> 
> That Podium X 40 is a shooter and I really like the Spiral Pro cams
> 
> I'm sure I will have both eventually LOL


When I was younger I wouldn't shoot anything but spirals.Now I cringe at the sight of them.


----------



## micahgtb (Jun 12, 2015)

Can anyone verify the let off module news? I messaged their facebook and this is the response I got.

"Hi Micah, thanks for reaching out. I haven't heard anything to that effect here on my end." 

Of course, whoever is running the facebook probably isn't an engineer, But I'm guessing they would still know if such a thing was becoming commercially available. If he's right I'll still love shooting it, but damn I really had my hopes up for 65%.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

68%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahgtb (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, I never specified the amount in the question, I just asked them if they were introducing a module to change the let off. Are you saying they are definitely introducing a 68% let off module, or is that what you are getting by changing the stops?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

micahgtb said:


> Well, I never specified the amount in the question, I just asked them if they were introducing a module to change the let off. Are you saying they are definitely introducing a 68% let off module, or is that what you are getting by changing the stops?


They are producing a mod with roughly a 68% let-off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> They are producing a mod with roughly a 68% let-off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is becoming expensive.... Haha be strong Robert. Be strong lol


----------



## natureonthefly (Oct 21, 2013)

would really love to shoot one of these. been hearing rave things. wanted to comment to keep the post on the back burner for tuning in case I happen to really get my hands on one.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Any updates on guys sending there hyperedge back l Hoyt. I'm wondering if the limbs are being mismatched like some have mentioned in here and if I should send mine back. I don't want to but just wondering what you guys are hearing.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just got word mine is in. Only 2.5 weeks!!!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Mine is at a shop two hours away being outfitted with new threads. I'm going to pick it up Friday morning. I'll be sure and let you know what I think after I get it up and running. 
By the way it took about 6 weeks to show up. I'm ok with that since I'm already shooting an Pro Edge... Hopefully it's better. I love the PE a lot, if it's that much better, I'll be pumped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

c5mrr270 said:


> Just got word mine is in. Only 2.5 weeks!!!
> View attachment 3577114


That looks great !


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

These sure are looking great my only beef is that they did not put the Podium adjustable cable guard on them. For the price you would think they could have done that. Maybe its a non issue with these.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

EsteemGrinders said:


> These sure are looking great my only beef is that they did not put the Podium adjustable cable guard on them. For the price you would think they could have done that. Maybe its a non issue with these.


It's got the new Zero Torque Cable Guard system instead. Which is very, very nice.


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

You guys that were having the nock high issue, did you ever find a fix? I've tried everything I can think of and can't fix a nock high, left tear. Tried timing it top hit first, top being behind, and both stops hitting exactly the same. Have arrow running through berger hole at 90 degrees. Tried even running nock low with no change. Best tear I've had with all this is a 1 1/2" high left tear. For what it's worth, I also have a Defiant 34 that tuned up awesome. Stops hitting at same time and arrow at 90 degrees. Bullet hole through paper and bare shaft tuned at 20 yds. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I finally had a chance to set up the new HE! Slick looking bow: Harvest Brown with some new Hard Core Archery strings and cables. 
29.5" DL at 70# slinging a 410 grain GT 30X at 295 fps; punching bullet holes w/bare shaft at 21 feet to paper. 
This bow should be a shooter! Holds rock steady, aims easy, and some one called it a corpse after the shot: that's the best description I can give for it, and it's as quiet as a church mouse.
Feels like my PE to me on steroids! 
Gonna try and shoot some groups tomorrow evening if I can ever get home on time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Big Sneaky said:


> You guys that were having the nock high issue, did you ever find a fix? I've tried everything I can think of and can't fix a nock high, left tear. Tried timing it top hit first, top being behind, and both stops hitting exactly the same. Have arrow running through berger hole at 90 degrees. Tried even running nock low with no change. Best tear I've had with all this is a 1 1/2" high left tear. For what it's worth, I also have a Defiant 34 that tuned up awesome. Stops hitting at same time and arrow at 90 degrees. Bullet hole through paper and bare shaft tuned at 20 yds. Any help is appreciated!


What arrows you shooting ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

Shane, going to send you a pm.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Sneaky said:


> You guys that were having the nock high issue, did you ever find a fix? I've tried everything I can think of and can't fix a nock high, left tear. Tried timing it top hit first, top being behind, and both stops hitting exactly the same. Have arrow running through berger hole at 90 degrees. Tried even running nock low with no change. Best tear I've had with all this is a 1 1/2" high left tear. For what it's worth, I also have a Defiant 34 that tuned up awesome. Stops hitting at same time and arrow at 90 degrees. Bullet hole through paper and bare shaft tuned at 20 yds. Any help is appreciated!


Have you tried adjusting tiller to get rid of the high tear?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Just a heads up if you are on Fb. In the group straight as an arrow a dude has a green hyper edge #2 cam for 1000 bucks


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Have you tried adjusting tiller to get rid of the high tear?


No, I haven't yet. Was able to reduce the high tear by putting cams back to hitting at the same time and moved my arrow up in the top 2/3 of the berger and arrow at 90. Still have a slight nock high, left tear. Centershot is at 5/8" and top cam lean is a bareshaft running through the peep when laid on the left side of cam. This isn't where I want to be on cam lean and centershot. Tried Victory VX23's 300 spine and Easton lightspeed 340's. Get the same result with both. 31" draw 70 lbs.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Sneaky said:


> No, I haven't yet. Was able to reduce the high tear by putting cams back to hitting at the same time and moved my arrow up in the top 2/3 of the berger and arrow at 90. Still have a slight nock high, left tear. Centershot is at 5/8" and top cam lean is a bareshaft running through the peep when laid on the left side of cam. This isn't where I want to be on cam lean and centershot. Tried Victory VX23's 300 spine and Easton lightspeed 340's. Get the same result with both. 31" draw 70 lbs.


Have you tried arrow slightly nock high without arrow at 90


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

No, I haven't. I'll give tiller and nock high a try here shortly. Thanks


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

May have figured it out. Rotated my grip slightly and got a bullet hole. (Moved knuckles away from me). May have to wrap this grip to make it slightly larger for my big paws. First bow I have owned that is this sensitive to grip pressure. Still not perfectly happy with where my centershot and cam lean are at but this may be where I leave it for now. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

Got to give props to Ontarget7 for his help! Had me fixed up in about half a dozen messages. Turns out it was a grip issue and a spine index issue. After his help was able to put centershot back to 3/4" and got cam lean back to running through d-loop. Very relieved to have this remedied! Thanks Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^
Your welcome, bro [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 6, 2014)

Tag


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

Same problem here, high left gear by a good inch. Moved spacer in lower cam, leaned top cam and pretty much took care of my left tear. I can't get rid of my high year. Slid loop up and down the string, tried tiller, moved rest around, played with grip, tried different arrows with no luck any other ideas?


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like i am glad i just went with a pro edge. Pretty much no work getting a perfect bullet hole and hakf the price. Might look into a hyper in the future but too many apparent tuning issues and the pro edge flat out shoots.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

What rest ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

Golden let Infiniti with wide 10 blade, also tryed the narrow 10, shot 2712, victory 27 and 2315 out if it same result.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a high tear with mine that gave me fits. The cable lengths that came on my bow were not even close to the tune charts and my bow came in at 64lbs on a 60 lb bow. When set to tune chart specs cam sync was way off, had to take a bunch of twists out of control to get top cam hitting just before bottom. Once I did that got a perfect hole and bareshafts shot good at 20. Poundage was low at 58.5lbs so I gradually twisted cables up to get to 61 lbs while maintaining top cam hitting slightly first and still tunes great.

I then pulled the cables off and measured at 100 lbs and here are the lengths:
String - 60"
Bus - 38 1/8"
Control 40 -1/8"

If you can set to these lengths I am confident you can get it to tune.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Number 2 cam


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I own the PE & the HE and both of them are shooters. Now that I've had the time to shoot the HE, I prefer it over my PE. There both easy to tune, but the new longer riser and less string angle make the HE easier to shoot and my groups have been tighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

Mine is #2 as well


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Where has everyone been setting the top cam pre lean on their HE? Crossing at the nocking point?


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Haven't done anything on it yet, my shop doesn't have the correct press yet. So any tips on that are welcome with me as well


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Hoyt is accepting bows back who's owners cant paper tune? Been shooting Hoyts for 21 years, that's a 1st.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Left I Dominant said:


> Hoyt is accepting bows back who's owners cant paper tune? Been shooting Hoyts for 21 years, that's a 1st.


Might be a first, but my HE is not tuning nearly as well as my multiple PE's did. That's crazy for a bow that's suppose to be it's successor.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Let's see some more tuning info from guys with HE's. Post up your specs.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The biggest issue I have seen are with the short stiff launcher blades like the Spot Hoggs 

I would highly recommend a longer blade like the AAE's if your having issues with vertical tears. 

They are liking a little stiffer spine as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> The biggest issue I have seen are with the short stiff launcher blades like the Spot Hoggs
> 
> I would highly recommend a longer blade like the AAE's if your having issues with vertical tears.
> 
> ...


I started with a .10 pro blade. Tried a .08 with little change. Went to a Hamskea drop away with no change.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spine ? 
Or to low in the Berger hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

Ended up with mine about 5/16 nock low of Berger hole with arrow running down the middle of it. Still have a left tear bit I think I can lean my cam 1 more twist and get it close. Really don't like my arrow running up hill but I will see if it shoots and if it doesn't I'll send it back.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Left and right tears have nothing to do with where the arrow runs through the Berger hole. This is strictly related to vertical tears or bareshafts impacting high and low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Move your arrow high in the Berger hole and nock level


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X traordanaire (Apr 10, 2004)

The rest won't move high enough to allow it unless I move the blade to a 45 deg angle. I had over an inch nock high left tear.


----------



## Robertxxx (Jun 11, 2009)

Tagged - Prospective Owner


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

300 spine 22. 27" carbon to carbon with 120 in the point. 60# 29 1/4" dl. Right now it's sitting low in the Berger hole. We started an 1/8" high with the bottom of the arrow running thru the middle of the Berger. I've walked it down the string to the point I am now. It's the best it has been but still just not where u want it. the only other thing that seems to help it having the bottom stop hit 1/4" faster than the top. Weather the limb stop is in or out it doesn't change the vertical tear.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was using HD pin nocks. I have changed to acculite nocks and it has helped some.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Good info guys. Where is everyone setting top cam lean?

I am crossing at the nocking point right now and still have a left tear...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> 300 spine 22. 27" carbon to carbon with 120 in the point. 60# 29 1/4" dl. Right now it's sitting low in the Berger hole. We started an 1/8" high with the bottom of the arrow running thru the middle of the Berger. I've walked it down the string to the point I am now. It's the best it has been but still just not where u want it. the only other thing that seems to help it having the bottom stop hit 1/4" faster than the top. Weather the limb stop is in or out it doesn't change the vertical tear.


I have seen very good results with bottom hitting first but I would highly recommend the use of the limb stop when going this route


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

I also noticed that my left tear gets worse with the string stop touching the string. With the string stop 1/8 back from the string the tear is smaller...

Mine just isn't setting up as well as my PE's did. Kind of frustrating after dropping a lot of $


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> Good info guys. Where is everyone setting top cam lean?
> 
> I am crossing at the nocking point right now and still have a left tear...


Shim bottom cam away from riser if you are struggling with a left tear and have the pre lean where you have it. Assuming your centershot is within reason

RH shooter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I have seen very good results with bottom hitting first but I would highly recommend the use of the limb stop when going this route
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that's the only way I am able to get my arrow to shoot the way I want it I will just sell it and get another elite. When I seen Hoyt came out with the limb stop I was excited to finally get back to shooting a Hoyt after a few years. And another problem I have is I've ordered my son a hyperedge. I have a asked the shop to cancel my order but I haven't got word back to confirm.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

They shoot very well with a limbs stop, like an Elite [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

918hoytman918 said:


> If that's the only way I am able to get my arrow to shoot the way I want it I will just sell it and get another elite. When I seen Hoyt came out with the limb stop I was excited to finally get back to shooting a Hoyt after a few years. And another problem I have is I've ordered my son a hyperedge. I have a asked the shop to cancel my order but I haven't got word back to confirm.


Just shim the cam to get your horizontal tear out. It's no different than tuning an Elite. 

Also, double check your rest for contact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Coug09 said:


> Just shim the cam to get your horizontal tear out. It's no different than tuning an Elite.
> 
> Also, double check your rest for contact
> 
> ...


He's referring to vertical impact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

And also I forgot to mention that these shots are done with bareshafts.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I will admit, they can be finicky this year and they have been hit and miss. Some tune right out of the gate and others seem to take a lot of tweaking. 

Wish that was not the case but it is reality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I will admit, they can be finicky this year and they have been hit and miss. Some tune right out of the gate and others seem to take a lot of tweaking.
> 
> Wish that was not the case but it is reality.
> 
> ...


I really want to shoot this bow but that doesn't look like it's going to happen.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It will more than likely have me tinkering with a Fanatic instead as much as I hate to say it [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> It will more than likely have me tinkering with a Fanatic instead as much as I hate to say it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fanatic is something I would like to try. I would be on the top end of draw length on the small cam. The overdrive binary cam is sweet to tune. I had a experience once. I sold it to my buddy and a month later he won buckmasters with it. Lol some guys have all the luck.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I will admit, they can be finicky this year and they have been hit and miss. Some tune right out of the gate and others seem to take a lot of tweaking.
> 
> Wish that was not the case but it is reality.
> 
> ...


No offense to Hoyt, but I've saw this throughout their entire line for 3 plus years. I see a ton of Hoyt's and I would say it's a 50/50 on bows that need a lot of extra attention to shoot good vertical shafts..bare shafts. They all will shoot fantastic...some just need a lot of love is all.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

The spacers / shims on the Hyper Edge are the same top and bottom. Where do you get / what are you using for replacement spacers to shim the cams?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> No offense to Hoyt, but I've saw this throughout their entire line for 3 plus years. I see a ton of Hoyt's and I would say it's a 50/50 on bows that need a lot of extra attention to shoot good vertical shafts..bare shafts. They all will shoot fantastic...some just need a lot of love is all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Agreed !!! 

They need to pick it up in relation to tuning and consistency in all the different draw length and cam sizes. 
They used to be so predictable and repeatable from a tuning standpoint, it really didn't matter what draw length or cam size. 

The feel and shoot amazing this year but definitely need to up their game in this area IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

I ran a quick search. Im thinking this kit should work for the Hyper Edge... Lots of sizes to play around with.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010&page=16&highlight=shims


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> This kit should work for the Hyper Edge... Lots of sizes to play around with.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010&page=16&highlight=shims


Yep, I got the large kit myself and great guy to deal with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, where is a level knocking point, arrow through the Berger hole, with respect to the center of the string on the HE? My Tribute, which is designed for fingers, has the knocking point about 2, 2 1/2" above the string center. It too shoots bad knock high with the arrow through the Berger hole. I can fix it at low poundage by advancing the lower wheel and lowering the rest to as close to the shelf as I can get it. 
So wild guess- if the knocking point is high on the HE also, maybe similar adjustments will help? Just a thought....
DM


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

So are these tuning woes just specific to the Hyperedge ? Or are guys having these same vertical tuning issues with the Defiants also ?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

mikesmith66 said:


> So are these tuning woes just specific to the Hyperedge ? Or are guys having these same vertical tuning issues with the Defiants also ?


To be fair and honest, I have seen it with both. 

Hoping the Carbon Turbo I have on order does not fall into this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I also think they can be finicky on Hoyts with tail high tears because of the higher grip location. I feel like the nock point is always above center which can make it a challenge. If they would make the center of the riser, the Berger hole, it would help some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Coug09 said:


> I also think they can be finicky on Hoyts with tail high tears because of the higher grip location. I feel like the nock point is always above center which can make it a challenge. If they would make the center of the riser, the Berger hole, it would help some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have actually lowered their grip over the last few years and IMO part of the issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> They have actually lowered their grip over the last few years and IMO part of the issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That may be true. I don't mess with Hoyts as much as I used to. 

I do like the way a bow with a lower grip location aims though. I can live with a high tear on a target bow and almost prefer it. I base the majority of my nock location and tuning on how the bow aims. 

The Chill X was notorious for nock high issue (also has a very low grip location). The bow aims fantastically but I was able to offset the nock high issue by adding a couple extra brass nocks to the top of the string to change the nock travel some. Might be worth trying for those of you struggling with nock high tears on the HE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, already tried the brass nocks, they are a no go to correct it. They did correct it in the Faktor series but not the new ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got a call from my buddy at the shop. My sons HE wasn't going to ship until March so we got that canceled. Now to decide what he wants to do about his bow. He can have mine and deal with it. Or order a different bow. If he decides to order a different bow, I will have mine up for sale later this evening. I'm very disappointed I'm not going to be shooting the Hoyt. But I know I will love the e35 with the v grip. I shoot it well and I kinda wonder why I wanted to stray away from it anyway.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, I got the large kit myself and great guy to deal with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear you liked it


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

So the biggest problem others are having is vertical tuning issues?

Mine is shooting great vertically, just need to get the left horizontal out...

To do this put a larger shim on the cable guard side pushing the cam out more to the left side correct?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> So the biggest problem others are having is vertical tuning issues?
> 
> Mine is shooting great vertically, just need to get the left horizontal out...
> 
> To do this put a larger shim on the cable guard side pushing the cam out more to the left side correct?


Yep to both

If you are only seeing a lateral tear or bareshafts impact you are golden and will tune up great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, already tried the brass nocks, they are a no go to correct it. They did correct it in the Faktor series but not the new ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was also interested in getting a defiant 34 for a hunting bow. I have been following your thread about the 30. Have you seen this vertical nock travel issue with the defiant series? Now I'm wondering if I should just get a impulse 34 and not deal with this again.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Correct. Shim cam away from cables for left tear. I see on target beat me to it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> I was also interested in getting a defiant 34 for a hunting bow. I have been following your thread about the 30. Have you seen this vertical nock travel issue with the defiant series? Now I'm wondering if I should just get a impulse 34 and not deal with this again.


So far from my experience it has been more predominant in the #2 cam. 

I have a Defiant 30 in that is a #3 cam and will keep you posted if that issue arises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> So far from my experience it has been more predominant in the #2 cam.
> 
> I have a Defiant 30 in that is a #3 cam and will keep you posted if that issue arises
> 
> ...


I appreciate that. I'm a 29" dl. I have a #2 cam on the hyperedge. I could go either way with the 34. Normally I would like to be in the top end of the #2 cam. I hope my shop gets in a #2 and #3 cam so I can check speeds between the two at 29".


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> I appreciate that. I'm a 29" dl. I have a #2 cam on the hyperedge. I could go either way with the 34. Normally I would like to be in the top end of the #2 cam. I hope my shop gets in a #2 and #3 cam so I can check speeds between the two at 29".


For what it's worth, they are very efficient this year and you do not loose much from bottom end of cam to top end of draw length. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> I appreciate that. I'm a 29" dl. I have a #2 cam on the hyperedge. I could go either way with the 34. Normally I would like to be in the top end of the #2 cam. I hope my shop gets in a #2 and #3 cam so I can check speeds between the two at 29".


Zero issues

Defiant 30 #3 cam in the C slot. Tuned up very easy, like a dream. Now if the #2's were like this every time it would be just to easy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

So the hyperedge has 4 equal sized shims on the bottom cam, i took one from the left side and added it to the cable guard side.

Problem is the cable stop is now just barely scraping the side of the cable when drawn back. It is just barely shootable, so i tried it through paper and still had a left tear (about 1/2" - was 1") I will have to wait for custom sized spacers to fix this...

What about shimming the top cam?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> So the hyperedge has 4 equal sized shims on the bottom cam, i took one from the left side and added it to the cable guard side.
> 
> Problem is the cable stop is now just barely scraping the side of the cable when drawn back. It is just barely shootable, so i tried it through paper and still had a left tear (about 1/2" - was 1") I will have to wait for custom sized spacers to fix this...
> 
> What about shimming the top cam?


May I ask what bows have you had prior to this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm not seeing what you guys are talking about .. This will be my 4th hyper edge ..this one is a number one cam , the others were 2&3s

Couple things to note 
Folks need to change their thinking that Hoyts need to be tuned or shoot better with the top cam advanced ..

The other is you absolutely need to use levels to make sure the arrow is level , from the side it may look nock low but in reality it's square 

Don't rely on a draw board as the final cam timing . Use your grip , have someone check it during the execution of the shot . Think what you want , but grips and draw boards can yield different results ...

People are pounding Xs and 3D targets with the HE , it tunes up just fine 

I will be tuning this purple one tonight , I promise I will let you all know if it turns out different than the other 3 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's all fine an dandy to have them hit at the same time but when you have one tune perfect and another tune for crap, it's not exceptable. 
I would never want the bottom cam hitting way ahead, it's just not the right setting, creating a less than desirable backend and more vibe in the bow. 

I have seen 7 HyperEdges now and 5 had zero issues and 2 you could not get rid of the vertical nock travel issue. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I even ran into a staff shooter for Hoyt at Vegas and his personal bow shooting in Vegas had the same issue. His buddy, tuned just fine. 

Now they are not liking the shorter blade rest but when you get the same issue with a drop away, you just have to throw your hands in the air and say what the hell is going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Your the only one I seen say tune with the bottom cam hitting first ???

I will be putting a Hamskea micro on this one and will let you know 

Sorry your having issues ...
I'm just not seeing it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Your the only one I seen say tune with the bottom cam hitting first ???
> 
> I will be putting a Hamskea micro on this one and will let you know
> 
> ...


Only on the ones that have issues

The ones that don't business as usual with top just a hair ahead to hitting at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> May I ask what bows have you had prior to this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too many bows to type...

Recent Hoyt Bows include Pro Edges and a Defiant 30, with the Hyper Edge just added. All of them have tuned up great.

------

Current Hyper Edge Settings:

29" 60 lbs

drop away rest 13/16" center shot (which is just slightly inside of my stabilizer - I would have to go 7/8" center shot to run down the middle of it...)

Fatboy 27.75" 400 arrow with 100 grain nockbuster and microliter nocks and blazer x2's

36 1/8" a to a

6 7/8" brace height

top pre lean arrow tip crossing exactly at nocking point.

Cams timed dead even currently


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> Too many bows to type...
> 
> Recent Hoyt Bows include Pro Edges and a Defiant 30, with the Hyper Edge just added. All of them have tuned up great.
> 
> ...


Perfect example here

I know yours is good for vertical nock travel

I had one in with same set up and arrows tune perfect for vertical nock travel, the other took a lot of tinkering and ended up bottom hitting first by 1/8"


For the left tear just slide your rest in so it sits right in between 3/4 and 11/16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 6, 2014)

Try taking the string stop off, see if it tunes then. Mine had the string stop centered from the factory, but the slight valley in the string stop was running "/" across the string. I loosened it at the rubber stop and turned it so it was centered and the valley was parallel and in line with the string, like "l" and then it tuned right up. Had this same problem on my son's PCE FX last year.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Perfect example here
> 
> I know yours is good for vertical nock travel
> 
> ...


I will move the rest in and see how it tunes later this afternoon...

One thing that really frustrates me and a few other shooters I know is that the arrow does not line up down the middle of the stabilizer. If i move the rest in that much the stab is left of the arrow. like this: stab> \| <arrow



jmeyer said:


> Try taking the string stop off, see if it tunes then. Mine had the string stop centered from the factory, but the slight valley in the string stop was running "/" across the string. I loosened it at the rubber stop and turned it so it was centered and the valley was parallel and in line with the string, like "l" and then it tuned right up. Had this same problem on my son's PCE FX last year.


I will try to take it off and see if that helps. Currently the valley of the stop is lined up correctly, but definitely a good thing to check. I really don't want to take it off though... sigh.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> I will move the rest in and see how it tunes later this afternoon...
> 
> One thing that really frustrates me and a few other shooters I know is that the arrow does not line up down the middle of the stabilizer. If i move the rest in that much the stab is left of the arrow. like this: stab> \| <arrow
> 
> ...


If you would like for your stab to line up with your arrow for whatever reason is fine but it doesn't amount to anything on how a bow shoots. 

Just configure your rest in that set position and work your yoke legs and shims until you find the right combo to coincide with your set position on your rest. [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> If you would like for your stab to line up with your arrow for whatever reason is fine but it doesn't amount to anything on how a bow shoots.
> 
> Just configure your rest in that set position and work your yoke legs and shims until you find the right combo to coincide with your set position on your rest. [emoji2]
> 
> ...


I will definitely give your suggestion a whirl.

It still doesn't make any sense though that they wouldn't design the bow to tune right down the middle of the stabilizer ( Or at least pretty darn close... )

On the Pro Edge, the spacers place the top cam farther out shelf side, maybe with different spacers i could move the top cam out a bit on the Hyper? Thoughts?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> I will definitely give your suggestion a whirl.
> 
> It still doesn't make any sense though that they wouldn't design the bow to tune right down the middle of the stabilizer ( Or at least pretty darn close... )
> 
> On the Pro Edge, the spacers place the top cam farther out shelf side, maybe with different spacers i could move the top cam out a bit on the Hyper? Thoughts?


Way to many variables to please every shooter out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

So I spent sometime tuning my hyper edge today. Previously no matter what I did I could not get rid of a high left tear. I tried everything; I could maybe make it a little better but could never fully get rid of it and the bow was starting to get outside of where I knew it should be tune wise.

So I started from scratch and looked everything over and zeroed in on my nock fit. I decided to take the field point off of my arrow and draw back and see what happened. When I drew back the arrow raised up and floated over an inch above my rest!

So I moved my top tied on nock set so that there was a bigger gap between top and bottom but that didn't help, the arrow still floated when I drew back. So I then completely removed the top nock and the arrow rode the rest the whole way back. Once I made that change the bow started behaving way more predictably and I ended up with a bullet hole. So if you guys are having trouble maybe check your nock fit.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Another positive note I got:

295 fps
389 grain arrow
69.5#
28.5"
Peep and loop on string


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

c5mrr270 said:


> So I spent sometime tuning my hyper edge today. Previously no matter what I did I could not get rid of a high left tear. I tried everything; I could maybe make it a little better but could never fully get rid of it and the bow was starting to get outside of where I knew it should be tune wise.
> 
> So I started from scratch and looked everything over and zeroed in on my nock fit. I decided to take the field point off of my arrow and draw back and see what happened. When I drew back the arrow raised up and floated over an inch above my rest!
> 
> So I moved my top tied on nock set so that there was a bigger gap between top and bottom but that didn't help, the arrow still floated when I drew back. So I then completely removed the top nock and the arrow rode the rest the whole way back. Once I made that change the bow started behaving way more predictably and I ended up with a bullet hole. So if you guys are having trouble maybe check your nock fit.


Very good point that a lot of folks over look 

You will love how that bow pounds targets/spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

c5mrr270 said:


> So I spent sometime tuning my hyper edge today. Previously no matter what I did I could not get rid of a high left tear. I tried everything; I could maybe make it a little better but could never fully get rid of it and the bow was starting to get outside of where I knew it should be tune wise.
> 
> So I started from scratch and looked everything over and zeroed in on my nock fit. I decided to take the field point off of my arrow and draw back and see what happened. When I drew back the arrow raised up and floated over an inch above my rest!
> 
> So I moved my top tied on nock set so that there was a bigger gap between top and bottom but that didn't help, the arrow still floated when I drew back. So I then completely removed the top nock and the arrow rode the rest the whole way back. Once I made that change the bow started behaving way more predictably and I ended up with a bullet hole. So if you guys are having trouble maybe check your nock fit.


I will have to take a look at my tied nocking points. I tie them above and below also, with probably around 1/16" free float space.

Maybe I need a bigger gap. Or like you said remove one because I too have a left tear...

Another thing, anyone have an idea why hoyt put the cam in the middle with equal green spacers on the hyper? The pro edge was offset left with a bigger spacer on the right. It seemed to tune better like that...


----------



## Big Sneaky (Nov 20, 2013)

Was able to chrono my Hyper Edge and Defiant 34 today. Initially had some trouble gettting the HE to tune, but I got her now. Still tweaking some on the Defaint. Here's the numbers with D-loop and peep on string.

Defiant 34

444 grain Axis 
65 lbs
31.25" draw
294 fps

Hyper Edge

355 grain BE Challenger
65 lbs
31.25" draw
321

Pretty happy with the numbers, now just need to see how well they shoot. Seems like the winds always blowing in Kansas!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> So I spent sometime tuning my hyper edge today. Previously no matter what I did I could not get rid of a high left tear. I tried everything; I could maybe make it a little better but could never fully get rid of it and the bow was starting to get outside of where I knew it should be tune wise.
> 
> So I started from scratch and looked everything over and zeroed in on my nock fit. I decided to take the field point off of my arrow and draw back and see what happened. When I drew back the arrow raised up and floated over an inch above my rest!
> 
> So I moved my top tied on nock set so that there was a bigger gap between top and bottom but that didn't help, the arrow still floated when I drew back. So I then completely removed the top nock and the arrow rode the rest the whole way back. Once I made that change the bow started behaving way more predictably and I ended up with a bullet hole. So if you guys are having trouble maybe check your nock fit.


How much gap are you leaving from the top of the nock to the top of the dloop?


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Very good point that a lot of folks over look
> 
> You will love how that bow pounds targets/spots
> 
> ...


Definitely can't wait to kill some x's with it.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> I will have to take a look at my tied nocking points. I tie them above and below also, with probably around 1/16" free float space.
> 
> Maybe I need a bigger gap. Or like you said remove one because I too have a left tear...
> 
> Another thing, anyone have an idea why hoyt put the cam in the middle with equal green spacers on the hyper? The pro edge was offset left with a bigger spacer on the right. It seemed to tune better like that...


I had a decent sized gap with two tied nocking points and for whatever reason it still floated my arrow off of the rest.

As far as spacers on top, its probably because you can control top can lean with just the yokes and don't need to shim. My wife's Nitrum 34 is the same.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> How much gap are you leaving from the top of the nock to the top of the dloop?











Here's what it looks like now. I had a similar sized gap, and even a little bigger, with my tied in nock points and.for whatever reason it still floated my arrow off of the rest. It wasn't until I removed the top one that my arrow stayed where it was supposed to.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> View attachment 3719842
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like now. I had a similar sized gap, and even a little bigger, with my tied in nock points and.for whatever reason it still floated my arrow off of the rest. It wasn't until I removed the top one that my arrow stayed where it was supposed to.


Thanks. I will give it a try.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> Thanks. I will give it a try.


Hope it works out for you. I think part of the problem is that the stock Hoyt strings are so fat.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> Hope it works out for you. I think part of the problem is that the stock Hoyt strings are so fat.


I already put it up for sale and ordered me and my son different bows. I hope it helps but just might be a little to late.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

c5mrr270 said:


> Hope it works out for you. I think part of the problem is that the stock Hoyt strings are so fat.


I will have to check it out when I get another one that is very finicky [emoji1360]

Odd that it didn't get better until the top one was completely removed [emoji848]

Then again that might make sense since they have lowered their grips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Another thing to try might be to make the top tied in nock point smaller/shorter in various sizes than the bottom tied nocking point...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> Another thing to try might be to make the top tied in nock point smaller/shorter in various sizes than the bottom tied nocking point...


Have been through all that but more curious about removing the top all together with a larger gap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I haven't had an issue with arrows picking up during the draw cycle so this might not even change things on the bows that seem finicky, definitely curious to find out thou. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> Another thing to try might be to make the top tied in nock point smaller/shorter in various sizes than the bottom tied nocking point...


My top tied in nock was smaller than my bottom.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I haven't had an issue with arrows picking up during the draw cycle so this might not even change things on the bows that seem finicky, definitely curious to find out thou.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So my arrow didn't lift off of the rest until I removed the field point and then drew back. The weight of the field point was obviously enough to keep the arrow on the rest. I do agree that I was weird that spacing the two tied in nock sets didn't help. Maybe has something to do with the better pin nocks I'm using. :shrug:


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> I already put it up for sale and ordered me and my son different bows. I hope it helps but just might be a little to late.


Too bad I'm not in the market for another one. Lol


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

c5mrr270 said:


> Too bad I'm not in the market for another one. Lol


I'll give you a great deal, lol.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

So I went to the shop today. We tried a xcutter and what do you know, low tear. The bigger shaft did make a difference on the rest heigh. We didn't adjust to make the arrow level. So we backed off the limbs from 60 to 52 lbs. shot the 22 I been using, no high tear. Maybe this bow just likes a super stuff arrow.


----------



## Roi (Jul 15, 2015)

A little late, but I was reading this thread because I just got my HyperEdge in a 3 days ago. Slapped everything together and started shooting through paper. 

Like most other posts here I got a high left tear and for a few days I couldn't get the tear out no matter what I did. Best I could do was get a left tear with good nock height. 

Just today I decided to examine my yoke and noticed that the left side of the yoke had almost no twist whatsoever (I don't know if that's how it's supposed to be with a new Hoyt).

I decided to give it a few twists and shot through paper and it finally moved in! Now I got the bow shooting great bullet holes and the arrow flight is great down range!! 

Sorry, I'm no pro and this is my first Hoyt (previously Matthews) but I wanted to share my discoveries I made with everyone here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, the yokes are great for lateral tears. It the vertical issues that some are having, hit and miss for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, the yokes are great for lateral tears. It the vertical issues that some are having, hit and miss for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A really stiff arrow helped mine a lot for vertical. If I was getting a few of these a year for free I would stick with it, lol. But a e35 with a v grip is already on order.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

918hoytman918 said:


> A really stiff arrow helped mine a lot for vertical. If I was getting a few of these a year for free I would stick with it, lol. But a e35 with a v grip is already on order.


Just for the fun of it, take the arrow that gave the high tear in the situation it gave the high tear, and flip it over 180 and see what happens.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> Just for the fun of it, take the arrow that gave the high tear in the situation it gave the high tear, and flip it over 180 and see what happens.


Not working on the ones I have encountered with this issue. 

The way stiffer arrow has actually been the only remedy that I have found. 

It's crazy, that all are not like this. Some have shot a wide variety of arrows great but then there is those few that just don't come together. These are the ones that the stiff arrow is beneficial and stay away from the shorter stiff blades. .008 preferred on the ones that are finicky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Had a bad left tear. Shimmed the bottom cam to the left. put one turn on left yoke. Bare shaft 
and fletched arrow perfect.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

glennx said:


> Had a bad left tear. Shimmed the bottom cam to the left. put one turn on left yoke. Bare shaft
> and fletched arrow perfect.


How much did you shim the cam?

I was able to shim mine .116 total cable side and .83 total shelf side. Amy more and the cable stop hit the cable... factory was .200 total shim space...


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

TundraArcher said:


> How much did you shim the cam?
> 
> I was able to shim mine .116 total cable side and .83 total shelf side. Amy more and the cable stop hit the cable... factory was .200 total shim space...


Did that get rid of your tear?


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

It didn't get rid of the tear, but it took it from about 1.5" left to around .75" left.

I ended up taking the limbs off and making sure the round steel limb bolt peg/circle was pushed flush on the shelf side of the bow.... Previous to this, it was pushed flush on the cable rod side. It only moves about 1/8" max I would say, but it was just enough change in limb angle to get the tear to around .25" left...

I ended up yoke tuning around 1/8" past arrow tip crossing at the nocking point with centershot set at 3/4" and cams dead even with the arrow center running around 1/16" above center of the berger hole to get a perfect bullet hole. Bareshafts were touching at 15 yards, didn't try yet from further out.

Then I torque tuned the bow. With my rest and sight in my "normal" position it turned out about .25" left tear was actually best for the torque tuning to still hit an x ring with both left and right hard twist/torques - so that's where I am going to leave it for now.

Shot last night a round of 3d and shot 21/28 12's, so it's definitely getting there and so far I am pretty happy. I'm sure I will tweak here and there but overall I feel pretty good about it...


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I shimmed it until the cable hit stop. Then I put on a Bomar stop that cleared the cable. I"ll measure it tomorrow.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

glennx said:


> I shimmed it until the cable hit stop. Then I put on a Bomar stop that cleared the cable. I"ll measure it tomorrow.


That's interesting... might have to play around with that idea too.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

TundraArcher said:


> It didn't get rid of the tear, but it took it from about 1.5" left to around .75" left.
> 
> I ended up taking the limbs off and making sure the round steel limb bolt peg/circle was pushed flush on the shelf side of the bow.... Previous to this, it was pushed flush on the cable rod side. It only moves about 1/8" max I would say, but it was just enough change in limb angle to get the tear to around .25" left...
> 
> ...


Have you tried shimming the top cam over some?


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

zambezi said:


> Have you tried shimming the top cam over some?


Yup did that too. It helps a little, but not much. All your gaining is a little bit of change in the angle the string pulls on the axle. Since it already has yokes, the extra cam lean you get could have been accomplished by just twisting/untwisting the yokes...

I believe the total shim space was .330 which comes from the factory with two matching green .165 spacers. I used two .110's on the cable side and one .110 on the shelf side. Just helps get the string out a little more shelf side. 

I am leaving it set this way.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

TundraArcher said:


> Yup did that too. It helps a little, but not much. All your gaining is a little bit of change in the angle the string pulls on the axle. Since it already has yokes, the extra cam lean you get could have been accomplished by just twisting/untwisting the yokes...
> 
> I believe the total shim space was .330 which comes from the factory with two matching green .165 spacers. I used two .110's on the cable side and one .110 on the shelf side. Just helps get the string out a little more shelf side.
> 
> I am leaving it set this way.


I thought shimming the top cam over would keep from having to have so much top cam lean.


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Here's a pic before I dive into it today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Pic of mine all set up...

Final Tuned Specs and Misc Info:

61 lbs
29"
25/32 Centershot
Top cam pre lean arrow tip crossing at nock point
Top Cam shimmed .220 right (cable roller) side and .110 left
Bottom cam shimmed .115 right and .85 left
Cams timed dead even
Arrow middle running 1/16 above berger center.
Pro blade .010 standard launcher
27.75" Easton Fatboy 400
100 grain Nockbusters
Microlite nocks
Blazer x2 vanes
Shootoff release


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

On my 5th one and haven't had to shim one yet...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

As far as shimming, I haven't had to either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ex-wolverine said:


> On my 5th one and haven't had to shim one yet...


Where are you placing centershot?

What arrow and/or spine?

--------------------

Two reasons I choose to change spacers...

1) I don't like my centershot to be less than 3/4. Personal preference I guess...

2) the 400 spine arrows I have are probably too weak for this bow, just have a bunch and not ready to make a new arrow switch yet until I find what will likely shoot best. The 350 spined BE Magnums i borrowed for testing didn't show as much left tear as my Fatboy 400's did... So if I get new arrows they will probably be on the stiff side for this bow.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

TundraArcher said:


> Where are you placing centershot?
> 
> What arrow and/or spine?
> 
> ...


13/16 all day long with 400 spine arrows. 

If your still getting a left tear with a 350 spine @ 60# .. It's not a spacer issue , it's a face contact or grip issue , or your afraid to put the right amount of static cam lean into to bow 

The HEs I have tuned have not or have come close to tuning inside 3/4 of an inch 

Just my two cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> 13/16 all day long with 400 spine arrows.
> 
> If your still getting a left tear with a 350 spine @ 60# .. It's not a spacer issue , it's a face contact or grip issue , or your afraid to put the right amount of static cam lean into to bow
> 
> ...


I'm simply gonna have to agree with Wolf! 
These bows tune so easy with a well balanced and stiff shaft it's incredible. 
The two that I have seen tuned at 13/16" with slight cam lean and straight thru the Berger hole. This is bare shafting out to 30 yds. 
I'm just sayin...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> As far as shimming, I haven't had to either
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On my first one and I have had to.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I shimmed my bottom cam because I did't like how much cam lean I had. By shimming I have half the cam lean now.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ex-wolverine said:


> 13/16 all day long with 400 spine arrows.
> 
> If your still getting a left tear with a 350 spine @ 60# .. It's not a spacer issue , it's a face contact or grip issue , or your afraid to put the right amount of static cam lean into to bow
> 
> ...


How much static lean are we talking about?

Significantly more static top cam lean than crossing at or near the nocking point?

I have had 3 Pro Edges, all of them tuned up in the 13/16 range with top cam lean very near crossing at the nocking point. No issues at all.

All of us have our tuning preferences... Mine just happen to be centershot between the range of 3/4 & 13/16 with the top cam lean up to but not exceeding crossing at the nocking point. When I can't accomplish that goal, I move onto other changes like different arrows, different rest, change poundage, or shimming if necessary.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> All of us have our tuning preferences... Mine just happen to be centershot between the range of 3/4 & 13/16 with the top cam lean up to but not exceeding crossing at the nocking point. When I can't accomplish that goal, I move onto other changes like different arrows, different rest, change poundage, or shimming if necessary.


Agreed ^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Have any of you guys took one turn out of top limb and reset loop back at 90? That's how I fixed these high tear issues last year. High tears no matter what, tried this and boom. Apparently both limbs couldn't be maxed out together.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Agreed ^^^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried everything except shimming the bottom cam.Shimming the top cam did very little.My arrow is 1/8 past the string at the nocking point and I still get a 1/4 inch tear at 3/4 center shot.My bottom cam is already leaning toward the cable to where it just barely misses the cable and if I shim it left,I know it will hit the cable.I don"t know what else to do.I am shooting Gold Tip 22"s 300 spine and know they should be plenty stiff enough.At 20 yards,a bare shaft is 6 inchs right,tail left.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

TundraArcher said:


> How much static lean are we talking about?
> 
> Significantly more static top cam lean than crossing at or near the nocking point?
> 
> ...


Nope all right handed shooters and the arrows all ran down the left side of the string , none crossed under the d loop or even came close to it 

I'm Just letting you know , no shimming required ... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zambezi said:


> I have tried everything except shimming the bottom cam.Shimming the top cam did very little.My arrow is 1/8 past the string at the nocking point and I still get a 1/4 inch tear at 3/4 center shot.My bottom cam is already leaning toward the cable to where it just barely misses the cable and if I shim it left,I know it will hit the cable.I don"t know what else to do.I am shooting Gold Tip 22"s 300 spine and know they should be plenty stiff enough.At 20 yards,a bare shaft is 6 inchs right,tail left.


Post a pic of your grip when you get a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

I shimmed my bottom cam to the right because mine rubbed the cam on the cable through the draw cycle I found 2 spacers that equal 1 of the factory brown ones I've got 1 brown and 1 half it's thickness on the cable side and 2 brown plus one half it's thickness on the left side no cam lean at all on the bottom tuned great at just short of 11/16 center shot my top cam has pre lean crossing between the peep and the nock point


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

tsbw said:


> I shimmed my bottom cam to the right because mine rubbed the cam on the cable through the draw cycle I found 2 spacers that equal 1 of the factory brown ones I've got 1 brown and 1 half it's thickness on the cable side and 2 brown plus one half it's thickness on the left side no cam lean at all on the bottom tuned great at just short of 11/16 center shot my top cam has pre lean crossing between the peep and the nock point


That seems like a lot of lean.


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Hi folks,im picking up my new hyper edge Friday. Can't wait to get shooting this bow.I've been reading and learning what to expect to do to tune this bow,one question i have is what kind of weight are you finding working the best on this bow.i will be starting with 30in on front and 15 on back.is this thing liking alot of weight or not.thanks


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Not sure about the rest of the folks here... But for me running about 10 oz up front on a 30'' straight bar and 18 oz on a 12" sidebar kicked all the way in running thru the axle at brace. That's just how it balanced best for me and with the low let off my shot breaks clean with back tension. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zambezi said:


> I have tried everything except shimming the bottom cam.Shimming the top cam did very little.My arrow is 1/8 past the string at the nocking point and I still get a 1/4 inch tear at 3/4 center shot.My bottom cam is already leaning toward the cable to where it just barely misses the cable and if I shim it left,I know it will hit the cable.I don"t know what else to do.I am shooting Gold Tip 22"s 300 spine and know they should be plenty stiff enough.At 20 yards,a bare shaft is 6 inchs right,tail left.


Pm answered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Just for fun,could someone please measure their tiller with limb bolts adjusted the same and see if they get the same measurement on top and bottom?Please.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

What are you guys running for fletching on your arrows with these? With cock vane up, I don't have enough room for even a 3" feather.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

PT1911 said:


> What are you guys running for fletching on your arrows with these? With cock vane up, I don't have enough room for even a 3" feather.


Four fletched Bohning X2's 45* to the riser w/Hamskea drop-away set at 13/16". No clearance problems here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjb (May 29, 2004)

Got mine setup waiting on my prodrop to come in so put am old stye golden key on it. 31.5" draw 60lbs, nock set level and shooting cxl250s with 120gr. tips. Timing was dead on out of the box and i lasered the rest center of string at 8yds had about a 1/2" high tear and im thinking my lizzard tongue tension was a heavey and launching the back of the arrow upwards. Excited to get the prodrop on there cause this bow is amazing hold is incredible. Loving it so far!


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

PT1911 said:


> What are you guys running for fletching on your arrows with these? With cock vane up, I don't have enough room for even a 3" feather.


Bohning x2 vanes


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

3-D Quest said:


> Four fletched Bohning X2's 45* to the riser w/Hamskea drop-away set at 13/16". No clearance problems here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same setup I'm using


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

3-D Quest said:


> Four fletched Bohning X2's 45* to the riser w/Hamskea drop-away set at 13/16". No clearance problems here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense if you are running 4 fletch and 45* to the riser. I can get mine to clear if I run cock vane out. Any guys running standard 3 fletch cock vane up and getting them to clear?


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Tagged


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

zambezi said:


> Just for fun,could someone please measure their tiller with limb bolts adjusted the same and see if they get the same measurement on top and bottom?Please.


Thanks for nothing everybody.


----------



## hhuricane (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm running 5" feathers and just turn the arrows a few degrees right to clear the cables. No problems since. Drives tacks. Love this bow!


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

zambezi said:


> Thanks for nothing everybody.


8 13/16" two turns out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

hhuricane said:


> I'm running 5" feathers and just turn the arrows a few degrees right to clear the cables. No problems since. Drives tacks. Love this bow!


Yeah, same here!!! I set mine up first with Blazers before I really set out to tune it, and didn't have a problem atall with the drop away. 

This bow shoots really well even untuned... and so much better tuned. The one thing I've found is it loves a stiff shaft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

3-D Quest said:


> 8 13/16" two turns out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it the same top and bottom? And thank you for looking.The reason I ask is because on mine,the top measurement is 1/8 longer than the bottom with both limb bolts the same and the cams dead even.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

zambezi said:


> Just for fun,could someone please measure their tiller with limb bolts adjusted the same and see if they get the same measurement on top and bottom?Please.


Mine were exactly the same! I don't remember off hand what the measurement was but I know I checked it and they were the same distance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

zambezi said:


> Is it the same top and bottom? And thank you for looking.The reason I ask is because on mine,the top measurement is 1/8 longer than the bottom with both limb bolts the same and the cams dead even.


I screwed them both uptight as evenly as possible w/o over tightening and there was a slight difference of a 1/16" or even a skosh less, top limb. Paid close attention and backed them out 2 full turns and ended at 8 13/16". 
Sounds different than what you found... Personally, I'd get the weight where I like it while evening out the tiller. Or maybe even backing out 1 turn ahead as suggested in an earlier post. Then see if that helps and let us know. 
Each individual is going to have their own set of tuning issues, (not to say that any of the other suggestions on here aren't all painstakingly sought out, and really good info.) but you'll have to put in the time and effort to find what exactly works for you just like they do. At least that's how I've tried to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

barnesville4 said:


> Same setup I'm using


Same here too... 4 fletched x2s 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

3-D Quest said:


> I screwed them both uptight as evenly as possible w/o over tightening and there was a slight difference of a 1/16" or even a skosh less, top limb. Paid close attention and backed them out 2 full turns and ended at 8 13/16".
> Sounds different than what you found... Personally, I'd get the weight where I like it while evening out the tiller. Or maybe even backing out 1 turn ahead as suggested in an earlier post. Then see if that helps and let us know.
> Each individual is going to have their own set of tuning issues, (not to say that any of the other suggestions on here aren't all painstakingly sought out, and really good info.) but you'll have to put in the time and effort to find what exactly works for you just like they do. At least that's how I've tried to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

PETeach said:


> Mine were exactly the same! I don't remember off hand what the measurement was but I know I checked it and they were the same distance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally got this thing shooting better. With a lot of help from guys on here I finally got some really good bareshaft flight. This is one picky bow for sure. My buddy just got his HE and he's getting the dreaded high tear out of the #3 cam.


----------



## bgraves (Feb 3, 2016)

Ordered mine today!

Orange

*Spot Hogg Edge

*Axcel Carbon Achieve

*Bee Stinger Stabilizers

*Specialty Peep

*Gold Tip Arrows

Can't wait until it comes in!!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I posted the wrong pic, lol. That one was a little nock right. A half twist in and a half twist out of the yokes and a little adjustment to the rest and I'm getting a tad nock left. So now the bow is not for sale and I will shoot it a while and see how it groups.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice group with the bare shaft,how far away were you when you shot those arrows?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

mike hogan said:


> Nice group with the bare shaft,how far away were you when you shot those arrows?


20 yards


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> Finally got this thing shooting better. With a lot of help from guys on here I finally got some really good bareshaft flight. This is one picky bow for sure. My buddy just got his HE and he's getting the dreaded high tear out of the #3 cam.


Nice !!!! 

Agreed, can be very picky and a lot of tinkering to get them just right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Nice !!!!
> 
> Agreed, can be very picky and a lot of tinkering to get them just right
> 
> ...


But when you do these things are shooting machines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PETeach said:


> But when you do these things are shooting machines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me personally, they need to work out a few kinks for sure to make them even better. 

The best shooting bows I have owned have been very easy tuning bows, that have a decent range for spine that they can shoot with ease. 

Don't get me wrong, some tune super easy

It's consistency that is not there. 

I still feel part of it is grip position on the bows. This has been a problematic issue since they have lowered the grip. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvelkhunt (Dec 9, 2013)

I wouldnt be surprised to see alot of podiums start collecting dust. I think the H.E. is more forgiving, holds every bit as good and feels much better on the shot. For me its the nicest bow hoyt has made to date.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> For me personally, they need to work out a few kinks for sure to make them even better.
> 
> The best shooting bows I have owned have been very easy tuning bows, that have a decent range for spine that they can shoot with ease.
> 
> ...


The Pro Comp is the only bow with the lowered grip position! The Podium, Pro Edge and Hyperedge have the grip returned to higher position! I didn't have any trouble tuning my Podium or my Hyperedge. The Hyperedge holds and shoots just as good as my Podium maybe a little better! It is also more versatile with limb stop option, and soon to be released 65% mods! Everyone I know that has one has had no trouble at all getting them to tune and loves them. In my opinion the Podium was a Home Run and the Hyperedge is a Grand Slam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PETeach said:


> The Pro Comp is the only bow with the lowered grip position! The Podium, Pro Edge and Hyperedge have the grip returned to higher position! I didn't have any trouble tuning my Podium or my Hyperedge. The Hyperedge holds and shoots just as good as my Podium maybe a little better! It is also more versatile with limb stop option, and soon to be released 65% mods! Everyone I know that has one has had no trouble at all getting them to tune and loves them. In my opinion the Podium was a Home Run and the Hyperedge is a Grand Slam!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe me, it needs refining from a tuning standpoint. I have seen it first hand on some. I thought it was just guys having issues in their tuning ability until I took a few of these problem child ones in to see if I could help out. No, wasn't them, in deed the bow. 

Again some tune just fine and not nearly as picky, other not the case. 

Put it this way, I get emails and PM's all the time regarding tuning and since the hunting line of bows have lowered the grip the high tear is the biggest complaint I see. 

They need to refine the vertical nock travel, it can't be that hard to get it consistent throughout the different cam #'s and draw lengths. They nailed it in the past and every draw length regardless of cam# tuned very predictably 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

So i finally got some time to set up my hyperedge - 30.0 inch draw, RH, 58 lb. I twisted the yoke to get the top came straight, tied in my peep and loop, took my beiter arrow rest off my proedge - top of blade 1/8 low from knock point and ... BULLET HOLES with the very first 3 arrows. (Easton protours 380). It was the quickest setup I have ever done on a hoyt bow since i started shooting in 97. With stock string no doubt (First time every i went with a stock hoyt string also). Got about a 90 degree spin on the string after 10 shots and seems to have settled down.

Going to the range on presidents day to set up my range card out to 100.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone get a #1 cam hyperedge yet and have any feedback and tuning info. I ordered mine the week after Vegas.


----------



## Brandangoman (Dec 18, 2003)

how do you like the let off at 80 %


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Myself, I love the 80% let-off and limb stop. When you have the draw length right it helps you to load up against the back wall. It makes for a solid and consistent shot, shot after shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a #1 cam Hyperedge on the way I hope it performs as well as my Defiant with the #2 cam


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

sneak1413 said:


> Anyone get a #1 cam hyperedge yet and have any feedback and tuning info. I ordered mine the week after Vegas.


Got one in the shop right now... Sets up like any other Hoyt ... Will have some numbers this week ..have family visiting this weekend , no bow work allowed lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

My Hyperedge took just a few minutes to tune. I did start with a stiffer shaft and threw out the factory strings before I shot an arrow.
I have a question for all of the expert mechanics out there.
Are you tuning the bow to the shooter? Are the problems with tears the bow? 
No sarcasm here. I'm really curious.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I forgot to mention , pay real close attention to speed nock location on the number 1 cam...Hoyt put them that way for a reason...Don't stray from that location if you make new strings for it



sneak1413 said:


> Anyone get a #1 cam hyperedge yet and have any feedback and tuning info. I ordered mine the week after Vegas.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

oldpro888 said:


> My Hyperedge took just a few minutes to tune. I did start with a stiffer shaft and threw out the factory strings before I shot an arrow.
> I have a question for all of the expert mechanics out there.
> Are you tuning the bow to the shooter? Are the problems with tears the bow?
> No sarcasm here. I'm really curious.
> ...


It's vertical tears that have been the problem on some of them. 

I have also heard about a couple lateral nock travel issues that I was told were resolved by switching out the limbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's not just the HyperEdges 
Have seen it in the defiant series as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

oldpro888 said:


> My Hyperedge took just a few minutes to tune. I did start with a stiffer shaft and threw out the factory strings before I shot an arrow.
> I have a question for all of the expert mechanics out there.
> Are you tuning the bow to the shooter? Are the problems with tears the bow?
> No sarcasm here. I'm really curious.
> ...


I'm no expert and sure don't claim to be. But I will tell you the way my bow is setup now is not really any different than the way it was set up in the beginning. But it's night and day different as far as vertical nock travel. I always tune my bow to me. I have more pre lean on hoyts than most. But that's where it needs to be for me. My stops have always been to the norm like every other Hoyt. Top hitting before the bottom. A 1/16 to an 1/8 nock high. Before I was maxing at 62#, now I'm right at 60. My draw length still needs to be shortened up a bit. I'm hoping that will help. It is just not holding as well as my e35 or victory did. I've also heard from a shop owner that a rep was telling him the dfx cams were a pain to tune. Not just the hyperedge but overall. Some tune no problem, some are a pain. How much of that is true I really couldn't tell you. Just something I've heard. Maybe more people that have set up these cams can post there thoughts. And my buddy got his HE in this week. And what do you know, high tear. Bareshaft hitting 8" low and nock high of fletched at 20 yards. Those are with stock and factory strings. I'm more than willing to lose out some and give somebody a great deal on a HE. Any takers?


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> It's not just the HyperEdges
> Have seen it in the defiant series as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what has been the remedy for the most part for a high tear?

I at first found I could get a perfect hole at 21 feet with a bare shaft and still be slightly porpoising at different yardages. 

Played with yoke and timing and eventually eliminates that. 

It now bare shafts out to 25 with bare shaft on top touching. Form plays a big role for me. Ended up with the #04 grip before I found the most consistency for me. I have always shot 00 with all other Hoyts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

3-D Quest said:


> So what has been the remedy for the most part for a high tear?
> 
> I at first found I could get a perfect hole at 21 feet with a bare shaft and still be slightly porpoising at different yardages.
> 
> ...


A stiff arrow has been the best remedy so far. High in the Berger hole helps some but not like the last two years. 

Personally, I look at entry from lateral nock travel to horizontal nock travel being dead nuts the same at 20 yards. When this is perfect, I can shoot through paper and be perfect at any given distance shorter than 20 yards and well past 20 yards if I am doing my part. Bareshafts and fletched out to 60 yards is not out of the question when everything falls into place. 

The ones that are having issues will definitely have a tendency to require bottom cam hitting first by a fair amount to get decent results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> A stiff arrow has been the best remedy so far. High in the Berger hole helps some but not like the last two years.
> 
> Personally, I look at entry from lateral nock travel to horizontal nock travel being dead nuts the same at 20 yards. When this is perfect, I can shoot through paper and be perfect at any given distance shorter than 20 yards and well past 20 yards if I am doing my part. Bareshafts and fletched out to 60 yards is not out of the question when everything falls into place.
> 
> ...


I certainly agree with that, because until I went to the stiffer shaft the bottom was ahead slightly... Solved that problem with a 30X and playing with grips to perfect my shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone swapped top limbs to bottom and seen if the high tears turn to low tears?


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

bows_-_arrows said:


> Has anyone swapped top limbs to bottom and seen if the high tears turn to low tears?


It's not a difference in the limbs. It's the fact that the berger hole / grip height is causing the issue for some. For others it may be where there draw length falls on the particular cam their using and level nock travel is just not there for them and their grip. Also it seems like you must have an arrow that is on the stiff side. If the arrow is even slightly weak, the bow won't tune how most are used too...


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Does everyone think that the lower let off & smaller valley on the HyperEdge is responsible for the bow needing a stiffer arrow than the ProEdge that has a bigger valley and more let off?

Anyone with a draw force curve comparison?


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Blown away at how fast these bows are popping up in the classys before 3d season has even started. Sounds like Hoyt needs to remedy this. Sad as it is such a looker.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> I forgot to mention , pay real close attention to speed nock location on the number 1 cam...Hoyt put them that way for a reason...Don't stray from that location if you make new strings for it


I can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> It's vertical tears that have been the problem on some of them.
> 
> I have also heard about a couple lateral nock travel issues that I was told were resolved by switching out the limbs
> 
> ...


Do you mean right to left and left to right or top to bottom?


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

TundraArcher said:


> It's not a difference in the limbs. It's the fact that the berger hole / grip height is causing the issue for some. For others it may be where there draw length falls on the particular cam their using and level nock travel is just not there for them and their grip. Also it seems like you must have an arrow that is on the stiff side. If the arrow is even slightly weak, the bow won't tune how most are used too...


My friend has tried all spines from weak to stuff and still a high tear, no difference, he is at back of num2 cam


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zambezi said:


> Do you mean right to left and left to right or top to bottom?


New limbs all together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> New limbs all together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending mine to Hoyt Tuesday hoping for new limbs.Shane,should I leave my rest on the bow for them,or take it off?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zambezi said:


> Sending mine to Hoyt Tuesday hoping for new limbs.Shane,should I leave my rest on the bow for them,or take it off?


Their OEM rests they use for testing are AAE's and QAD's 

I would leave it I with a detailed note of the issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I received my used Hyperedge from the classified today and right away I had trouble finding the sweet spot with my Easton Fatboy 500s with 80 gr nibs. I adjusted the rest in all directions, adjusted the yoke, cam stops, draw weight you name it I still kept getting a nock high or nock left tear or both with my Fatboy 500s with 80s points. For the heck of it I fired an Easton Da Torch 480 and a Easton Axis 500 both with 100 grain points, what do you know perfect bullet holes!! I though no way 20 grains of tip weight would make that much difference, so I pulled an 80 gr point from a Fatboy and installed a 100 gr screw in point with insert (all I had) and you guess it bullet hole! All of you guys with paper tuning problems have you tried different arrows and/ or more tip weight? My cam stops touch at exactly the same time, arrow is level 90* with the string on the Berger hole. Before you kick your Hyperedges to the curb start all over with what I have suggested and see what happens and let us know what you find.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Green River said:


> I received my used Hyperedge from the classified today and right away I had trouble finding the sweet spot with my Easton Fatboy 500s with 80 gr nibs. I adjusted the rest in all directions, adjusted the yoke, cam stops, draw weight you name it I still kept getting a nock high or nock left tear or both with my Fatboy 500s with 80s points. For the heck of it I fired an Easton Da Torch 480 and a Easton Axis 500 both with 100 grain points, what do you know perfect bullet holes!! I though no way 20 grains of tip weight would make that much difference, so I pulled an 80 gr point from a Fatboy and installed a 100 gr screw in point with insert (all I had) and you guess it bullet hole! All of you guys with paper tuning problems have you tried different arrows and/ or more tip weight? My cam stops touch at exactly the same time, arrow is level 90* with the string on the Berger hole. Before you kick your Hyperedges to the curb start all over with what I have suggested and see what happens and let us know what you find.


My hyperedge is shooting lasers now. Somebody will get a great deal on it.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Anyone get a #1 cam hyperedge yet and have any feedback and tuning info. I ordered mine the week after Vegas.


I have one with a #1 cam stretched out to 28" draw (well, 26.25" from grip throat to nock point at full draw) and it is absolutely phenomenal! I cannot believe the draw on this thing. It is the first time I have checked it on 3 different scales because I didn't believe how high the draw weight was. (I thought it felt very low and super easy to draw) I have it setup higher in the top of the berger hole, arrow exactly 90*, and cams dead on hitting the same time and I get a X27 31" shaft with 250gr points to bullet. The crazy thing though, after hearing all the love for super stiff spine is my XXX Pro produces a nock LOW tear at the same settings.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

Saved!


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Someone swap top and bottom limbs to see if it reverses. No one has done this yet to see if it's a limb issue


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bows_-_arrows said:


> Someone swap top and bottom limbs to see if it reverses. No one has done this yet to see if it's a limb issue


Same results when I tried it on two different bows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Same results when I tried it on two different bows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Same results when I tried it on two different bows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think the issue's in the cams? How they're milled maybe.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not an engineer but I think they need some refining in the make up and take out of the cam track. 

Prior years from the RKT cam and back they were so predictable, it didn't matter what cam number. Cam synch stayed consistent throughout the different draw length


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The rotating mod is the problem. Very very few rotating mod hybrid cams stay in time from short to long draw settings. The top and bottom cams are not the same so it is very difficult. But it is still tuneable. I don't have one in my hands yet, and I am an engineer so this is my educated guess. This now is one a complete first for Hoyt. 2 there is some major inconsistencies and I have not seen a common denominator but I have not heard every setup as far as draw length, arrow, rest, nock pinch, nock fit, grip, etc. all will have an impact on how it tunes.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Which would be refining the make up and take out of the cam track, via refining the rotating mods with the right make up and take out of the cam track. Definitely can be done, there are others out there that aren't plagued with a high tear bareshaft impact low results. 

I would much rather see a low tear and remedy with top cam hitting more ahead than a high tear and the results are a bottom cam hitting well before the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

I called a rep today and exained all these issues and he said he will be back in touch in 24hrs. Calling the pro's and seei,g what they are doing, I'll update after


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Problem is some have a problem, others do not. Means something is inconsistent and I'm having doubts that it is the bow but I will find out when mine arrives.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The single biggest remedy so far is stiff arrows. 

Talked with a few very good shooter at Vegas that we're seeing the same results on a few of the bows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> The single biggest remedy so far is stiff arrows.
> 
> Talked with a few very good shooter at Vegas that we're seeing the same results on a few of the bows
> 
> ...


What rest are you using on all these problem bows?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine had a problem. Now it doesn't. I'm not doing anything different and it's not much different from the start. I haven't changed my grip. Other than making the cables longer and shortening the draw length I couldn't tell you why it's shooting better. Maybe the rotating mod needs time to settle in, lol idk.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Drop away, AAE's you name it 

The Longer AAE blades with stiffer arrows are the ticket. 

The Spot Hogg shorter lizard tongues are no Bueno on those problem child ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

sneak1413 said:


> What rest are you using on all these problem bows?


I used a pro blade and a Hamskea with the same results.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Drop away, AAE's you name it
> 
> The Longer AAE blades with stiffer arrows are the ticket.
> 
> ...


I had same nock high with my indoor arrows and my alpha elite. Would not go away. Dropped to a 400 spine and shot perfect. Using spot hogg rest... Are your fallaway a limb activated? Have you tried tuning what is nowadays considered a slightly soft arrow?



918hoytman918 said:


> I used a pro blade and a Hamskea with the same results.


Hamskea setup as limb driven?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

sneak1413 said:


> I had same nock high with my indoor arrows and my alpha elite. Would not go away. Dropped to a 400 spine and shot perfect. Using spot hogg rest... Are your fallaway a limb activated? Have you tried tuning what is nowadays considered a slightly soft arrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Hamskea setup as limb driven?


Yes sir limb driven.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Soft arrows aren't working at all. 
I sent one bow back to Hoyt and there results were all good with the stiff arrows, 400's were no good. 380 and stiffer at 29/60 specs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Soft arrows aren't working at all.
> I sent one bow back to Hoyt and there results were all good with the stiff arrows, 400's were no good. 380 and stiffer at 29/60 specs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are all the dfx cam bows you have had having problems or only a few? Have you played with the #1 cam yet? Can you fix the tune at one draw length and not another on the same bow? Just looking for all info I can for when I get my hands on them.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Have you tried a different arrow? I don't mean a different arrow in your quiver I mean a totally different style and size of arrow? My HE easily punches perfect holes with certain arrows, certain arrows not as easy and requites some tinkering to get them perfect. See if your bow will tune to a different arrow, tip weight is important.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree with this 100%...That is for sure 



ontarget7 said:


> Which would be refining the make up and take out of the cam track, via refining the rotating mods with the right make up and take out of the cam track. *Definitely can be done, there are others out there that aren't plagued with a high tear bareshaft impact low results.
> 
> I would much rather see a low tear and remedy with top cam hitting more ahead than a high tear and the results are a bottom cam hitting well before the top
> *
> ...


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

918hoytman918 said:


> My hyperedge is shooting lasers now. Somebody will get a great deal on it.


so what did you do to fix your problem


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

All I've done different is lengthen my cables. Shortened my draw. Used a softer blade. One nock tie on the bottom. I usually run nock ties top and bottom. My buddy got his HE and he's getting a high tear. I shot it and got a low tear with factory and custom strings. I guess were just the unlucky ones. Kinda sucks to cause this is one smooth cam. Draws smooth and very easy.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

For those with room each way on your cam, why not try setting the top and bottom in different letters, say the bottom in D and the top in E, re-time the cams to hit dead even then this may take away the high tear with the back wall not as bad?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

TundraArcher said:


> For those with room each way on your cam, why not try setting the top and bottom in different letters, say the bottom in D and the top in E, re-time the cams to hit dead even then this may take away the high tear with the back wall not as bad?


Already been through all that multiple times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Already been through all that multiple times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, that's definitely something I would have tried...

If you send your bow back into hoyt, is their only remedy using different sets of limbs? What other options are there now that people have tried nearly everything?

This is a huge dissapointment from Hoyt and I own lots of their bows


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The best remedy so far is stiffer spine arrows, and those using the lizard tongue rest go with the AAE blades leaning more towards the .008's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> The best remedy so far is stiffer spine arrows, and those using the lizard tongue rest go with the AAE blades leaning more towards the .008's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shooting a variety of spines should always be one of the first things to try.....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

centershot said:


> Shooting a variety of spines should always be one of the first things to try.....


Really ??

There is no way you should have to shoot a 250-350 out of a 60# target bow with 28-29" draw length. 

This bow is not much faster than the Pro Edge, Alpha Elite and so on with similar specs. 

If a bow is that picky, you need to go back to the drawing board. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Heck, I'm not even talking about cam rotation wanting to tune where 
bottom hits first. 

Definitely some refining needs to be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> Really ??
> 
> There is no way you should have to shoot a 250-350 out of a 60# target bow with 28-29" draw length.
> 
> ...


Do you suppose there could be an advantage to stiff arrow tune/design? As in shooting 2712's from 50-60# bows? If you shoot a few different spines it will usually give you an idea what is happening, what works better, what does not and then you know which direction to work - so yes I like to try a few different spine arrows before I tear things apart. FWIW: the Hoyt Rep's. Hyperedge I shot was probably the nicest bow I have ever put an arrow through. I was not in the market for another Target rig at the time. Have been following this post because I do have a Defiant ordered. 

Where are you at in Utah? Maybe drive on over to Hoyt and talk with the engineers?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

centershot said:


> Do you suppose there could be an advantage to stiff arrow tune/design? As in shooting 2712's from 50-60# bows? If you shoot a few different spines it will usually give you an idea what is happening, what works better, what does not and then you know which direction to work - so yes I like to try a few different spine arrows before I tear things apart. FWIW: the Hoyt Rep's. Hyperedge I shot was probably the nicest bow I have ever put an arrow through. I was not in the market for another Target rig at the time. Have been following this post because I do have a Defiant ordered.
> 
> Where are you at in Utah? Maybe drive on over to Hoyt and talk with the engineers?


I know several guys from Hoyt and we have discussed this. 

I know my way around bows and the definitely need some tweaking. 

I have tuned quite a few of the Defiant line some tune perfect and others need way to much work. Even then you would not like where the settings end up to get them to have clean nock travel. 

Again, it has to be related to the makeup and takeout of the came track in relation to the rotating mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I am not questioning your ability to tune a bow - what I am trying to do is establish a reason for the unacceptable tear.

So is there a pattern to the bows that are not tuning well? Does it have to do with the severe past parallel limbs not being exactly matched or is it a different alignment issue?

As to the spine issue I have had 60# bows that shoot 500 spine arrows amazing and not shoot 400's for beans, and vice versa - usually not more than a typical spine size off what you would expect, but the bow would absolutely shoot one size better than the other.

Hoyt is usually very good about R&D so this is puzzling.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ very good question. I wonder if the shooters grip selection is causing the issues?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

centershot said:


> I am not questioning your ability to tune a bow - what I am trying to do is establish a reason for the unacceptable tear.
> 
> So is there a pattern to the bows that are not tuning well? Does it have to do with the severe past parallel limbs not being exactly matched or is it a different alignment issue?
> 
> ...


The reason is in the make up and take out of the cam track in relation to the rotating mods. Some cam tune perfect in certain draw length and some don't. 

I have had several #3 cams in the C slot that tune up perfect with little effort. The will also shoot a softer spine with great results. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

Has anyone tried to tune one similar to the hybrids on an Xpedition? Meaning, forget the top cam peg, set vertical tears with the control cable, then move the top limb stop into place when the bottom peg hits the buss cable. I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> The reason is in the make up and take out of the cam track in relation to the rotating mods. Some cam tune perfect in certain draw length and some don't.
> 
> I have had several #3 cams in the C slot that tune up perfect with little effort. The will also shoot a softer spine with great results.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do the #2 cams in the C slot look? I have one that I'm looking to start to work on this weekend. I have been shooting Fatboy 500's for years with 90 gr up front. Total wt 311 gr. do you think I'm going to have issues.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> The reason is in the make up and take out of the cam track in relation to the rotating mods. Some cam tune perfect in certain draw length and some don't.
> 
> I have had several #3 cams in the C slot that tune up perfect with little effort. The will also shoot a softer spine with great results.
> 
> ...


Have noticed that any draw slot/length change to a DFX Cam requires a tweak in the cables to get cams timed after the change. That seemed like a poor design as well, except for the fact that is is easy for the pro shop to do/sell and eliminates a box full of modules. Could be the DFX cam works better in the middle range draw lengths as opposed to the older cams working best at the long end of the range. I fully expected to buy a Defiant 34 - shot both #2 and #3 cam bows set exactly the same. #2 cam did not feel nearly as smooth as the #3 and neither 34 was as nice as a 30" Defiant set in the middle of the range.......quite possibly when ordering a bow with DXF cams the buyer may be better served by getting a cam size where the desired draw length is near the middle of the range. Hoyt may need to add some 1/2 size cams in the future.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have a problem with tweaking cam rotation when changing draw length. However, it should stay consistent throughout the draw length slots when pertaining to cam synch and IMO this is what needs to be refined 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Suock said:


> How do the #2 cams in the C slot look? I have one that I'm looking to start to work on this weekend. I have been shooting Fatboy 500's for years with 90 gr up front. Total wt 311 gr. do you think I'm going to have issues.


Can't recall if I have had any in the C slot with the #2 cam. I know the E slot has had some issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Can't recall if I have had any in the C slot with the #2 cam. I know the E slot has had some issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had a #1 cam bow because I had no problem with my Defiant on the #2 cam in slot B (26.5) which will be a c in #1 cam


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Can't recall if I have had any in the C slot with the #2 cam. I know the E slot has had some issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you take a bow in the E slot that will not tune and put it in the c or a slot and get it to tune? Or is one bad bow just a bad bow? I have asked many questions that have not got answers. A non engineer keep saying it's an engineering problem and I have yet to find any real information regarding what makes one tune good bad or ugly. I just see finger pointing.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Technically Kris per Hoyt...these bows are supposed to be tune with the module stop first then slide the limb stop up to match ...But I know what your saying..Believe it or not I have followed the instructions below and have success...Maybe , I just got lucky



> *LIMB STOP ADJUSTMENT DFX and DFX Turbo Limb Stop Feature: Models using the new DFX and DFX Turbo cams both come with an optional limb stop in addition to the standard cable stop pegs. Use of the limb stop peg is optional for a firmer wall at full draw. Never use the limb stop without both cable stop pegs installed.
> 
> NOTICE: Before installing the limb stop peg, first time/synchronize the cams using the draw stop pegs (black – top cam and red – bottom cam). After the cams have been properly timed, install the limb stop in the corresponding starting potion that matches the module installed on the bow and draw the bow to ensure timing is correct. Additional adjustments may be needed to fine tune the desired feel when at full draw.
> Note: The limb stop peg must be removed before pressing the bow. Failure to do so could result in damage to your bow.
> ...





Kris87 said:


> Has anyone tried to tune one similar to the hybrids on an Xpedition? Meaning, forget the top cam peg, set vertical tears with the control cable, then move the top limb stop into place when the bottom peg hits the buss cable. I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Can you take a bow in the E slot that will not tune and put it in the c or a slot and get it to tune? Or is one bad bow just a bad bow? I have asked many questions that have not got answers. A non engineer keep saying it's an engineering problem and I have yet to find any real information regarding what makes one tune good bad or ugly. I just see finger pointing.


I wasn't going to mention it but since you are pressing the issue. One of Hoyt's Eng had the same exact results I have had when I shipped it to Hoyt. I have also heard that the new mod might remedy the high tear so this would mean it does in fact have to do with the make up and take out of the cam track. 

I am not just pulling this issue out of thin air. Get emails all the time with guys having the same problems. Had one guy and 5 of his buddies all have HE's all tuned fine except his. All have tuned with 400 spine shafts but his. Guess what? His was the one that got sent back and I have already listed the remedies for his bow. Who knows why his was like this, I have seen others just like that. Not to mention some Defiants as well. 

You can be little me all you want, since I am not an engineer  and talk about all the finger pointing. These are real issues people are having not just finger pointing. 

Since you are an engineer, I would apply for a job for Hoyt, I heard they were hiring. I'm sure you will be able to rectify this with your ability. 

Personally I don't have time for all the tinkering to figure out why some are having issues and some are not. I spent 3 hours each with 2 different bows trying to pin point it. Not to mention the few I have seen with the Defiant series that have had issues. I'm done and I would bet next year you will see different results since they are aware of these things and have seen them first hand. 

Time to move on 
I'm out 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but since you are pressing the issue. One of Hoyt's Eng had the same exact results I have had when I shipped it to Hoyt. I have also heard that the new mod might remedy the high tear so this would mean it does in fact have to do with the make up and take out of the cam track.
> 
> I am not just pulling this issue out of thin area. Get emails all the time with guys having the same problems. Had one guy and 5 of his buddies all have HE's all tuned fine except his. All have tuned with 400 spine shafts but his. Guess what? His was the one that got sent back and I have already listed the remedies for his bow. Who knows why his was like this, I have seen others just like that. Not to mention some Defiants as well.
> 
> ...


I'm with you.


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but since you are pressing the issue. One of Hoyt's Eng had the same exact results I have had when I shipped it to Hoyt. I have also heard that the new mod might remedy the high tear so this would mean it does in fact have to do with the make up and take out of the cam track.
> 
> I am not just pulling this issue out of thin air. Get emails all the time with guys having the same problems. Had one guy and 5 of his buddies all have HE's all tuned fine except his. All have tuned with 400 spine shafts but his. Guess what? His was the one that got sent back and I have already listed the remedies for his bow. Who knows why his was like this, I have seen others just like that. Not to mention some Defiants as well.
> 
> ...


Haha. ^^^^^ if hoyt hires him all problems solved


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but since you are pressing the issue. One of Hoyt's Eng had the same exact results I have had when I shipped it to Hoyt. I have also heard that the new mod might remedy the high tear so this would mean it does in fact have to do with the make up and take out of the cam track.
> 
> I am not just pulling this issue out of thin air. Get emails all the time with guys having the same problems. Had one guy and 5 of his buddies all have HE's all tuned fine except his. All have tuned with 400 spine shafts but his. Guess what? His was the one that got sent back and I have already listed the remedies for his bow. Who knows why his was like this, I have seen others just like that. Not to mention some Defiants as well.
> 
> ...


Don't move on just yet, some of us have been throwing around some good ideas and discussions that are helpful to each other. 

At least I think I have?

Anyway if it weren't for threads like this one, I know I would be pulling my hair out trying to tune my bow that probably can't be tuned. Hearing other people with similar problems helps us all get to the bottom of the issues, and try things we might not have otherwise thought of.

I agree completely with Shane that this problem is all on Hoyt. I have tuned lots of hoyt bows effortlessly, the HyperEdge is just not one of them.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but since you are pressing the issue. One of Hoyt's Eng had the same exact results I have had when I shipped it to Hoyt. I have also heard that the new mod might remedy the high tear so this would mean it does in fact have to do with the make up and take out of the cam track.
> 
> I am not just pulling this issue out of thin air. Get emails all the time with guys having the same problems. Had one guy and 5 of his buddies all have HE's all tuned fine except his. All have tuned with 400 spine shafts but his. Guess what? His was the one that got sent back and I have already listed the remedies for his bow. Who knows why his was like this, I have seen others just like that. Not to mention some Defiants as well.
> 
> ...


You keep posting about the problem and how their is no fix to it. I would like to know if the problem is at certain draw lengths on certain cams. Or if a bow doesn't tune at x draw length that it will or won't tune at y draw length. You say you have tried everything. Have you tried a ripcord, trophy taker, or qad type rest or has it been all lizard tongue and limb driven rests. I'm asking you because you supposedly have tried EVERYTHING and inquiring minds would like to know. If the problem is hit and miss and the bow itself is bad, then it could be a manufacturing defect, not a design defect. If one bow will tune at one draw length but that same bow with the same accessories will tune at another draw length, then it would be a design defect. I have been looking for details and I have gotten next to nothing.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> You keep posting about the problem and how their is no fix to it. I would like to know if the problem is at certain draw lengths on certain cams. Or if a bow doesn't tune at x draw length that it will or won't tune at y draw length. You say you have tried everything. Have you tried a ripcord, trophy taker, or qad type rest or has it been all lizard tongue and limb driven rests. I'm asking you because you supposedly have tried EVERYTHING and inquiring minds would like to know. If the problem is hit and miss and the bow itself is bad, then it could be a manufacturing defect, not a design defect. If one bow will tune at one draw length but that same bow with the same accessories will tune at another draw length, then it would be a design defect. I have been looking for details and I have gotten next to nothing.


Easy sneak...

Shane has posted lots of good info. I have the same results as him to back up enough of what he's saying to know he is spot on so far.

First things first. Should a $1600 target bow ever have any problems? The answer should be no. Period. I have owned lots of hoyts as well as other brands. This is definitely putting a damper on the Hoyt name for me.

Second, I have tried a qad rest, sizzor style rest, and a pro blade rest. All had the same results. I have tried 350, 400 and 500 spine arrows with varying tip weights and lengths all without success.

I switched top limbs, bottom limbs, spacers on the top cam, spacers on the bottom cam, changed draw stops to spiral stops, tried Bomar stops, tried pro stops, played with yokes, changed cam timing, changed from D to the E slot, changed limb tiller, just about everything.... probably 20 + total hours of work fiddling with no magic solution.

I am in the D slot on the number two cam at 60 lbs. I also tried the E slot. Same problems. The tear is high if I run the cams hitting dead even and the arrow at 90. If I bring the rest up to help take out the high tear, I start getting really bad left tears.

The 3 pro edges I have never gave me trouble like this hyper edge. Not even close!

I will say this. IF you can get it to tune or even just tune pretty close, the bow will bust X's. It has potential, but not when it won't tune at all....


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TundraArcher said:


> Easy sneak...
> 
> Shane has posted lots of good info. I have the same results as him to back up enough of what he's saying to know he is spot on so far.
> 
> ...


Can you put it in the a or b slot and see if it tunes then? Why are some tuning just fine, others not tuning at all? Again I'm looking for information. Those who are claiming major problems obviously have the bow. I do not so I am looking for information. That is all. I have had others say that they have not had ANY issues and they are a Hoyt dealer. I may be wrong but I do t believe Shane is a Hoyt dealer. Correct me if I am wrong though.

You said you can get the high out but get left tear. That's the first I have heard of that. So many inconsistent stories. Mine will be a #1 cam at 27 or 27.5". Very few have gave any info on that cam.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

sneak1413 said:


> Can you put it in the a or b slot and see if it tunes then? Why are some tuning just fine, others not tuning at all? Again I'm looking for information. Those who are claiming major problems obviously have the bow. I do not so I am looking for information. That is all.


Sure I will try the b slot tomorrow. 

The reason most are probably not replying to different cam slot locations is that we all are wasting so much time chasing our tails trying to tune to the slot our draw length is actually at... 

Plus if it does tune in the B slot, I am going to be very disappointed - or I will have a new draw length lol


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TundraArcher said:


> Sure I will try the b slot tomorrow.
> 
> The reason most are probably not replying to different cam slot locations is that we all are wasting so much time chasing our tails trying to tune to the slot our draw length is actually at...
> 
> Plus if it does tune in the B slot, I am going to be very disappointed - or I will have a new draw length lol


I don't believe Shane is only tuning his own bow....like I said I'm trying to get information. Sorry to those who get upset by blaming engineers for designing a completely new bow. They are just doing their job and so far there is no definitive answer to what is going on. Some say the people at Hoyt don't know what they are doing, others can say those tuning the bows don't know what they are doing. As of right now I am not taking sides. I have been in the shoes of both sides in these exact types of situations. Being an engineer and working in a shop and shooting I know and understand the frustration. But there are so many opposing results with these bows that a definitive conclusion cannot be made yet. So for those getting upset over this thread, sorry. We are all just looking for answers. I agree no high end bow should have these problems but it's hard to point fingers when it's not consistent.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

sneak1413 said:


> I don't believe Shane is only tuning his own bow....like I said I'm trying to get information. Sorry to those who get upset by blaming engineers for designing a completely new bow. They are just doing their job and so far there is no definitive answer to what is going on. Some say the people at Hoyt don't know what they are doing, others can say those tuning the bows don't know what they are doing. As of right now I am not taking sides. I have been in the shoes of both sides in these exact types of situations. Being an engineer and working in a shop and shooting I know and understand the frustration. But there are so many opposing results with these bows that a definitive conclusion cannot be made yet. So for those getting upset over this thread, sorry. We are all just looking for answers. I agree no high end bow should have these problems but it's hard to point fingers when it's not consistent.


Well there is an issue - and like was stated above for a $1600 target bow it had better be pretty dang good right out of the box. What I would like to know is after a bow has been returned from Hoyt if they gave a reason. The way it is so hit and miss is really strange and what leads me to believe it is a limb issue. I am starting to suspect that the extreme bend in the limbs is not as consistent as a conventional (XT whatever) limb is/was. But, if they tune in the middle range and not on the ends that theory is kerput. The idea that the rotating module is the culprit is also a very sound theory. But this theory can also be tested by rotating the cam and seeing if it will tune in another slot. Certainly not what you want, but at least it narrows down the issue. I wonder if this is the reason that for the last several years they have used specific modules. I would imagine most of the R & D time was spent in the middle of the range on the modules (why they tend to work well). All just my guess - because I am not a Hoyt engineer......although I have spent the last 27 years in the engineering industry.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

centershot said:


> Well there is an issue - and like was stated above for a $1600 target bow it had better be pretty dang good right out of the box. What I would like to know is after a bow has been returned from Hoyt if they gave a reason. The way it is so hit and miss is really strange and what leads me to believe it is a limb issue. I am starting to suspect that the extreme bend in the limbs is not as consistent as a conventional (XT whatever) limb is/was. But, if they tune in the middle range and not on the ends that theory is kerput. The idea that the rotating module is the culprit is also a very sound theory. But this theory can also be tested by rotating the cam and seeing if it will tune in another slot. Certainly not what you want, but at least it narrows down the issue. I wonder if this is the reason that for the last several years they have used specific modules. I would imagine most of the R & D time was spent in the middle of the range on the modules (why they tend to work well). All just my guess - because I am not a Hoyt engineer......although I have spent the last 27 years in the engineering industry.


Completely agree. Problem is I have talked to a couple shops that are actually dealers and they have not had any problems... Some people can't get them to tune at all. So that leads me to think it may be a tuner/shop problem. Or like you said if the draw length setting changes it from tuning fine to not tuning it is obviously a design problem. There is 2 drastically different results coming from multiple people. That is what makes me wonder what exactly is going on. I completely agree that any bow should be able to be tuned very easily especially a high dollar bow.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

sneak1413 said:


> Completely agree. Problem is I have talked to a couple shops that are actually dealers and they have not had any problems... Some people can't get them to tune at all. So that leads me to think it may be a tuner/shop problem. Or like you said if the draw length setting changes it from tuning fine to not tuning it is obviously a design problem. There is 2 drastically different results coming from multiple people. That is what makes me wonder what exactly is going on. I completely agree that any bow should be able to be tuned very easily especially a high dollar bow.


I took my bow to 2 different Hoyt dealers. Same results. My buddy got his and he's the manager at a Hoyt dealer and he's getting the same high tear.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

918hoytman918 said:


> I took my bow to 2 different Hoyt dealers. Same results. My buddy got his and he's the manager at a Hoyt dealer and he's getting the same high tear.


Curious, what cam and draw length slot are you in? Have you tried other settings?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

centershot said:


> Curious, what cam and draw length slot are you in? Have you tried other settings?


Number 2 cam in the d slot. No I haven't tried different slots. Now it's getting great bareshaft flight. But why it wasn't before I don't know. I'm scared to touch anything now that it's shooting better. And I don't have the adapters to do anything at home so I have to go to the shop to have things done. I lengthen the cables and got it maxing right 60# from 62#. So that did stiffen the arrow somewhat. I put one nock tie under my nock, rather than two nock ties above and below. And I'm using a .08 blade instead of my usually .10.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Just talked to my local shop owner, he has sold 5 or 6 now and said they all have tuned like a dream. I wonder if there is a series that was bad ie section of serial numbers?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

918hoytman918 said:


> Number 2 cam in the d slot. No I haven't tried different slots. Now it's getting great bareshaft flight. But why it wasn't before I don't know. I'm scared to touch anything now that it's shooting better. And I don't have the adapters to do anything at home so I have to go to the shop to have things done. I lengthen the cables and got it maxing right 60# from 62#. So that did stiffen the arrow somewhat. I put one nock tie under my nock, rather than two nock ties above and below. And I'm using a .08 blade instead of my usually .10.


I hear that, get it working and run with it. They are awesome when things are working like they should.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

centershot said:


> Just talked to my local shop owner, he has sold 5 or 6 now and said they all have tuned like a dream. I wonder if there is a series that was bad ie section of serial numbers?


Same here no issues ... Who is your shop owner , Caleb or Tom ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like maybe having the cams slightly over rotated may be causing the problem....


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll chime in one more time. Started with aftermarket strings, light blade, stiff arrows, heavy points, and a 1/16 high shot bullet holes at 20 yard bare shafts. Dead solid pin hold. Best bow I ever shot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Some guys are just lucky and think we don't know what we're doing. I wish I was one of them. Cause this bow is a good looking bow and I wanted to shoot it. But after messing with this and that and jumping thru hoops just to get this bow to tune, I'll just sell it and move on. That's if anybody will buy it. I'm not sponsored by Hoyt, so unless there sending me free bows every year I'll move on. I got my new elite and guess what. Tuned just like my last two years of e35's and victory. I'm not sure why everybody wants to defend Hoyt like they can't make a mistake. If there's this many people on archery talk having issues imagine how many more issues are out there that are not heard of. Every shop I've talked to in my surrounding area have all said the same thing. Hit or miss with the dfx cam.


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Just wondering did you put any type of speed nocks on your aftermarket strings?


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

TundraArcher said:


> Easy sneak...
> 
> Shane has posted lots of good info. I have the same results as him to back up enough of what he's saying to know he is spot on so far.
> 
> ...


Should a $1,600.00 bow have any problems? In a flawless world no. Now lets be realistic, should my $57,000.00 pick up have any problems? Hell no but everyone of them does. It's called reality!


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

centershot said:


> Have noticed that any draw slot/length change to a DFX Cam requires a tweak in the cables to get cams timed after the change. That seemed like a poor design as well, except for the fact that is is easy for the pro shop to do/sell and eliminates a box full of modules. Could be the DFX cam works better in the middle range draw lengths as opposed to the older cams working best at the long end of the range. I fully expected to buy a Defiant 34 - shot both #2 and #3 cam bows set exactly the same. #2 cam did not feel nearly as smooth as the #3 and neither 34 was as nice as a 30" Defiant set in the middle of the range.......quite possibly when ordering a bow with DXF cams the buyer may be better served by getting a cam size where the desired draw length is near the middle of the range. Hoyt may need to add some 1/2 size cams in the future.



Historically Hoyt's have always been smooth and slower with a #3 cam then the #2 cam. Reason: Larger cams are smoother and slower then smaller cams.


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Billincamo said:


> Should a $1,600.00 bow have any problems? In a flawless world no. Now lets be realistic, should my $57,000.00 pick up have any problems? Hell no but everyone of them does. It's called reality!


It might be reality, but the more reality they throw my way, the less money I will throw their way [emoji106]


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

We have sold 4 to date and had no issues with tuning yet. Three of them were tuned to Easton Full Bores and the 4th to 2712's.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

The stiffer the better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvelkhunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine also tuned perfect with full bores and also with 250 blue steaks. It's a #2 in the E slot. I must have got a good one. Lovin the H.E.!


----------



## Arzan (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,
Im one of the less fortuned with the new Hyper Edge and living in far far away from factories..in Finland, Europe. Sending the bow back in factory is not a very pleasant idea(takes a long time to get it back and i should be shooting in competitions soon). So, after reading all of this thread and getting of the high tear with adjusting the rest, but still having a bad issue with left tear. I made a sh&*t load of coffee and started looking the bow thuru. 
After a while and 3 cups of coffee i started to woder that have anybody thought that would it be possible to shim the cableslideroller towards the powerpath..same effect would be shimming the bolt in the back end of the sliderod..and finally same effect if shimming the front bolt of the main cablerod...or is this just stupid??

Specks:
60#(now 5 turns open)
#2 cam
Mods in A slot 27.5" draw


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was playing around with mine today a bit and doing some measuring at rest and at full draw. There is a LOT of vertical nock travel with these cams and or modules. With a blade rest, and the arrow set 90* to the string, at full draw the arrow is VERY nock high. To get the arrow level at full draw I have to have the arrow VERY nock low at rest, .165" to be exact.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

And here is another interesting tidbit, I just went and did the exact same thing to my Defiant Turbo, and perfectly level at rest was almost perfectly level at full draw! Now I know the cam itself is different but I thought it was very interesting because of the same module design and limb and limb pocket design.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

918hoytman918 said:


> Some guys are just lucky and think we don't know what we're doing. I wish I was one of them. Cause this bow is a good looking bow and I wanted to shoot it. But after messing with this and that and jumping thru hoops just to get this bow to tune, I'll just sell it and move on. That's if anybody will buy it. I'm not sponsored by Hoyt, so unless there sending me free bows every year I'll move on. I got my new elite and guess what. Tuned just like my last two years of e35's and victory. I'm not sure why everybody wants to defend Hoyt like they can't make a mistake. If there's this many people on archery talk having issues imagine how many more issues are out there that are not heard of. Every shop I've talked to in my surrounding area have all said the same thing. Hit or miss with the dfx cam.


Dont blame you one bit. I did a search earlier today just for the heck of it. I think i counted 13 hyperedges that have been listed in the classifieds in the month of February alone. That tells me something. I might take a 16 hoyt with these new cams if someone gave me one.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

zambezi said:


> What does this have to do with a Hyper Edge?


No kidding. I despise gofundme. Now it is easy for everyone to be beggers.


----------



## bgraves (Feb 3, 2016)

What bow case are you guys using with your hyperedge?


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

bgraves said:


> What bow case are you guys using with your hyperedge?


I used the box it came in and sent it back to Hoyt.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

zambezi said:


> I used the box it came in and sent it back to Hoyt.


Lol. Mine is hanging on the bow rack waiting to be sold. No case required.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

I think if more people would send theirs back it would show them it's not acceptable to pay that much for a bow with so many tuning issues. I don't mind tweaking any bow but this is ridiculous


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

bows_-_arrows said:


> I think if more people would send theirs back it would show them it's not acceptable to pay that much for a bow with so many tuning issues. I don't mind tweaking any bow but this is ridiculous


I agree completely.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

Just throwing this out. The wife is shooting a Hyper #1 cam and we haven't had any issues at all. Actually just checked it this am again to shorten the DL for her and timing was still on and 3 bullet holes with 2312's 200gr tips. But I am interested in listening to the issues and good to know and watch.
t'


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally got some extra time with a press and my hyperedge.

Started with a left high tear that would not come out with adjusting the rest. 

Started with setting the tiller to 0, and putting the cam straight, no lean. Then adjusted the control cable to fix the cam timing. Adjusted rest to center and nocking point to zero.

Had a left tear about 2", adjusted the rest a little bit to the left. Tear did not change so put the rest back and turned the left yoke a few turns. Left tear almost gone, one more turn and done. Can timing is dead on.

Maybe it helps someone with tuning. The high tear I had did not go away before until I set tiller to 0 and fixed can timing to be dead on. Hold was way better after adjustments. 

Did have cam timing dead on before, never checked tiller before, my mistake. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn MI 4W met Tapatalk


----------



## hhuricane (Oct 3, 2014)

Just curious for those having problems what type of rests are you using. Blades, drop-away or both. I'm shooting a drop-away and seem to be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

hhuricane said:


> Just curious for those having problems what type of rests are you using. Blades, drop-away or both. I'm shooting a drop-away and seem to be one of the lucky ones.


Forgot to mention. Shooting a Spot-Hogg Edge with a .010 blade, and Easton GameGetter 340's with a 100-grain point.


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

tree_frog said:


> Just throwing this out. The wife is shooting a Hyper #1 cam and we haven't had any issues at all. Actually just checked it this am again to shorten the DL for her and timing was still on and 3 bullet holes with 2312's 200gr tips. But I am interested in listening to the issues and good to know and watch.
> t'


I have A HE on the way with a #1 cam have you shoot any speed readings with it


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

No. shooting heavy alum for indoors with it at the moment Sorry. Using a VPtrail Pro for rest


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Hoogie2004 said:


> Finally got some extra time with a press and my hyperedge.
> 
> Started with a left high tear that would not come out with adjusting the rest.
> 
> ...


My top tiller measurement is 1/8 inch longer with cams dead even and limb bolts both all the way tight.Backed bottom limb bolt out 4 turns and top tiller is still 1/16 long.Something is wrong with this bow.Sent it to Hoyt but haven't heard back.


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

zambezi said:


> My top tiller measurement is 1/8 inch longer with cams dead even and limb bolts both all the way tight.Backed bottom limb bolt out 4 turns and top tiller is still 1/16 long.Something is wrong with this bow.Sent it to Hoyt but haven't heard back.


Keep us posted on what you find out. That is pretty interesting.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

tree_frog said:


> Just throwing this out. The wife is shooting a Hyper #1 cam and we haven't had any issues at all. Actually just checked it this am again to shorten the DL for her and timing was still on and 3 bullet holes with 2312's 200gr tips. But I am interested in listening to the issues and good to know and watch.
> t'


I know with my bow, if you change the draw length with the mods the timing changes. It as bad as a 1/4" off from one setting to another.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

918hoytman918 said:


> I know with my bow, if you change the draw length with the mods the timing changes. It as bad as a 1/4" off from one setting to another.


Same with mine.


----------



## The_hunter23 (Jan 25, 2015)

Would the change in tiller length be from non uniform limb pockets? Or non uniform limbs?

If the top tiller measurement is long that would certainly produce high nock paper tears.


Few of us here are pros. So take everything you read with a grain of salt. Especially what I say!


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

The_hunter23 said:


> Would the change in tiller length be from non uniform limb pockets? Or non uniform limbs?
> 
> If the top tiller measurement is long that would certainly produce high nock paper tears.
> 
> ...


I think my bottom limbs are a weaker deflection.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

So if you set limbs equal and put at 90degree on arrow, it clears out? Problem is you lose # getting limbs equal tiller.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

zambezi said:


> My top tiller measurement is 1/8 inch longer with cams dead even and limb bolts both all the way tight.Backed bottom limb bolt out 4 turns and top tiller is still 1/16 long.Something is wrong with this bow.Sent it to Hoyt but haven't heard back.


I had the same with mine, about 1/8" difference in tiller (a little less maybe) when set around 52 pounds, did 2 turns on the top limb and reset cam timing, tiller dead on. Don't know if cam timing can influence tiller, but I think it does since it changes the rotational position of the cam at rest.

Disclaimer: I'm by no means an expert by the way. Using the setup tips in the Apptitune app and setup tips found on AT.


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone try a torque less d loop to help eliminate high tears


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

Put a torque less d loop on mine took care of my nock high went back to cams hitting even shooting great so far


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

Not that anyone cares. But I can Tell you how to fix the dreaded nock high tear. 

It stems from a rising nock travel. I've seen it on several Hoyts including my own hyperedge. 

To fix it. Remove the top cable stop peg and throw it away. Now add a bunch of twists to your buss cable,and/or remove twist from the control cable. Now this causes the sync of the cams to be way off. That's the point. We are fixing the nock travel. Then add the limb stop to the top cam to return the back wall. The bow will feel great and shoot bullets.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^
Yep, got the Defiant 30 #2 cam E slot to tune like that. Mentioned it in the review I did. 

Just can't bring myself to think that's as good as it gets. It does give a little bit more vibe in that setting but it can get rid of the nock high condition. 

Can't believe they really blew a good thing this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I cant believe they couldn't leave the Nitrum series alone for just one more year...In one year and out the next? Strange to me because they usually give it 2 years and introduce only one new one...I'm not sure what the rush was:dontknow: Didn't seem like they had a lot of OTand E time this year...



ontarget7 said:


> ^^^
> Yep, got the Defiant 30 #2 cam E slot to tune like that. Mentioned it in the review I did.
> 
> Just can't bring myself to think that's as good as it gets. It does give a little bit more vibe in that setting but it can get rid of the nock high condition.
> ...


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

trucker3573 said:


> Dont blame you one bit. I did a search earlier today just for the heck of it. I think i counted 13 hyperedges that have been listed in the classifieds in the month of February alone. That tells me something. I might take a 16 hoyt with these new cams if someone gave me one.


There are also lots of Defiants - according to most reports they are tuning and shooting excellent.... I wonder how many of the HE's that are not tuning well have been sent back to the factory? Did they fix the problem? And the big question - What was the problem? There are a lot of guys saying the HE is the best target bow they have ever owned. While I do not own one I have shot several and I concur, they hold and aim amazing with a very dead feeling shot.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

midstatearchery said:


> Not that anyone cares. But I can Tell you how to fix the dreaded nock high tear.
> 
> It stems from a rising nock travel. I've seen it on several Hoyts including my own hyperedge.
> 
> To fix it. Remove the top cable stop peg and throw it away. Now add a bunch of twists to your buss cable,and/or remove twist from the control cable. Now this causes the sync of the cams to be way off. That's the point. We are fixing the nock travel. Then add the limb stop to the top cam to return the back wall. The bow will feel great and shoot bullets.


That's what I asked a few posts back, if anyone had tuned one like that. I guess they have.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I put one extra turn in bottom limb and problem solved.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

glennx said:


> I put one extra turn in bottom limb and problem solved.


Interesting - What do you think that did? What did that do to the cam sync? Do you suppose they are critical as to limb weight balance? Good to hear alternatives, back in the good old days we always ran the bottom limb in about a turn.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

If all you do is adjust top or bottom limb and nothing else, you are changing your nock height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

Adjusting the limbs on a bow this parallel should cure nothing. It's only going to move nock point up and down.


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

Old school tiller tuning changed the resting string angle by moving the limb tip closers or further from the riser. ie./ or \. With parallel limb bows all you get with limb bolts adjustment in a higher or lower nock point


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

midstatearchery said:


> Old school tiller tuning changed the resting string angle by moving the limb tip closers or further from the riser. ie./ or \. With parallel limb bows all you get with limb bolts adjustment in a higher or lower nock point


Why is my top tiller 1/8 inch longer than the bottom with the limb bolts the same?


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

zambezi said:


> Why is my top tiller 1/8 inch longer than the bottom with the limb bolts the same?


Timing is off one cam is way advanced

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

midstatearchery said:


> Old school tiller tuning changed the resting string angle by moving the limb tip closers or further from the riser. ie./ or \. With parallel limb bows all you get with limb bolts adjustment in a higher or lower nock point


Just because you don't think it should work doesn't mean it won't! I know this guy and this is not his first rodeo! He is 2 time IBO world champ and knows what he is doing! He had a high tear adjusted tiller and now he doesn't! What's the big deal with trying it! It takes all of 2 seconds to adjust limb bolts to try it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

No worries. Chase your tails. Doesn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

But it worked!!!! So I guess he caught it! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

He probably should have elaborated a bit but his HE was like a couple of the others stated! The tiller was off when bolts were in the same position! He adjusted it to get the tiller even and got a bullet hole! Please do not shrug off a possible 2 second fix just because it SHOULDN'T WORK! If it doesn't work it's another 2 seconds to put it back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I know why my tiller was off. Now lets see if Hoyt can figure it out,I did.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

kevinpse said:


> Timing is off one cam is way advanced
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Not so.Both cam stops are hitting dead nuts even.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

glennx said:


> I know why my tiller was off. Now lets see if Hoyt can figure it out,I did.


Why was it off?


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

zambezi said:


> Why was it off?


If your tiller is off pay close attention to the limb pockets and where the limbs seat! They should be the same top and bottom but his were not! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arzan (Jan 1, 2011)

PETeach said:


> If your tiller is off pay close attention to the limb pockets and where the limbs seat! They should be the same top and bottom but his were not!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well,
In my HE the limb bolts are eaven now, timing is dead on and because of you i checked the limbs(all are bottomed to the pocket) Bow is shooting bullet holes with vanes and with bare shaft and feels good. But still i have the tiller about 3mm off(top tiller is longer). I got rid of the high tear with adjusting the rest..and the left tear got of by leaning the cam. Could the top limb be longer that the bottom limbs??? I think i just shoot..


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

If it is shooting bullet holes with fletched and bare shaft and is only off by 3mm I wouldn't worry about a thing! For the above mentioned bow the tiller wasn't even close and the limbs were not seated the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arzan (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeah..i`ll just keep on shooting then..Dispite all of the missfortune with the HE models that meny has...this is easily the best Hoyt i`ve ever shot. Steady to aim and the camcyckle is..well something that i have ever experienced before..or yes with E35 but not with Hoyt`s. And the wall, for me there is no need for the extra limbstop. First 8 years with Hoyt, then 2 with Elite..now back to Hoyt and this is me.."the circle has closed". :cocktail:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Can't recall if I have had any in the C slot with the #2 cam. I know the E slot has had some issues


Mine's a #2 cam in the "A" slot and it tuned just fine. I am shooting super stiff indoor arrows though and plan to shoot stiffer than usual arrows for outdoor also. I trialed an arrow in a spine range that I have normally shot for my DW and the results were less than stellar. 

Maybe the engineers used a little phase inhibitor on these cams..... :zip:


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

PETeach said:


> If it is shooting bullet holes with fletched and bare shaft and is only off by 3mm I wouldn't worry about a thing! For the above mentioned bow the tiller wasn't even close and the limbs were not seated the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sounds very strange - do the HE limbs have the little alignment pin and hole drilled in the bottom of the limbs like the Defiants? If so was the hole in the limb drilled wrong making the limb not seat properly? or the pocket machined incorrectly? I can see how that would cause havoc tuning.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

centershot said:


> This sounds very strange - do the HE limbs have the little alignment pin and hole drilled in the bottom of the limbs like the Defiants? If so was the hole in the limb drilled wrong making the limb not seat properly? or the pocket machined incorrectly? I can see how that would cause havoc tuning.


Yes, the HEs do have the alignment pins and cannot see how the limbs can be misaligned unless, as you mentioned, the pocket may not have been properly machined on that particular bow.


----------



## Arzan (Jan 1, 2011)

montigre said:


> Yes, the HEs do have the alignment pins and cannot see how the limbs can be misaligned unless, as you mentioned, the pocket may not have been properly machined on that particular bow.


Or there is difference between limb leght`s.. ?


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

centershot said:


> This sounds very strange - do the HE limbs have the little alignment pin and hole drilled in the bottom of the limbs like the Defiants? If so was the hole in the limb drilled wrong making the limb not seat properly? or the pocket machined incorrectly? I can see how that would cause havoc tuning.


Yes there is a pin and I am only going by what he described to me on the phone so I didn't actually see it with my own eyes. Can't tell you if it was limbs that were wrong or pocket! Also not sure if defiants are the same as Hyperedge or not but he has a harvest brown HE with the flat hunting color limbs not the shiny target limbs. This could cause a mix up if they are different!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Interesting.........easy to check if one is having problems with the HE.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

centershot said:


> Interesting.........easy to check if one is having problems with the HE.


Where is your shop ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone who has sent theirs back got any word on what was the problem? Also has anyone got theirs back and got it to tune?


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

hammerdownbrown said:


> Has anyone who has sent theirs back got any word on what was the problem? Also has anyone got theirs back and got it to tune?


Sent mine 2 weeks ago and haven't heard a word.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

today i removed the top cam stop also with no limb stop, let out 2 full twists on cable top cam and the high tear was gone, reinstalled top limb stop. now for teh left tear, i reduced shim size .20mm and bottom cam left side and added .20 on right side to keep distance correct almost a perfect hole. my problem is the top cam lean is more than i want so i think i will move top can left just a little to see if it completely fixes it.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

bows_-_arrows said:


> today i removed the top cam stop also with no limb stop, let out 2 full twists on cable top cam and the high tear was gone, reinstalled top limb stop. now for teh left tear, i reduced shim size .20mm and bottom cam left side and added .20 on right side to keep distance correct almost a perfect hole. my problem is the top cam lean is more than i want so i think i will move top can left just a little to see if it completely fixes it.


Did you notice more vibration after the change?


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

zambezi said:


> Did you notice more vibration after the change?


No it's good


----------



## micahgtb (Jun 12, 2015)

As a first time Hoyt owner, I could not be more disappointed so far. No matter what any of the three Pro Shops do in my area do, a 2 inch left tear cannot be corrected, unless they introduce giant amount of cam lean that I am just not comfortable with, http://imgur.com/pCTM8Ay , But, even though it would then shoot a bullet hole it would shoot WAY right, We had to pin my sight and my windage all the way to the right and it would barely want to hit center.

And then the limb finish...I'm not a huge stickler for looks, but what they sent on my HE I wouldn't accept on a $700 bow much less a $1700 one, http://imgur.com/a/VA12c , http://imgur.com/m3HaTkg , http://imgur.com/O8mC4mV . My local shop (The Bow Rack) is fantastic though and has sent an order to Hoyt for some news limbs, but if those don't fix it or have the same finish problems, I am sending it back and getting an Xpression or maybe a Podium X.


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

bows_-_arrows said:


> today i removed the top cam stop also with no limb stop, let out 2 full twists on cable top cam and the high tear was gone, reinstalled top limb stop. now for teh left tear, i reduced shim size .20mm and bottom cam left side and added .20 on right side to keep distance correct almost a perfect hole. my problem is the top cam lean is more than i want so i think i will move top can left just a little to see if it completely fixes it.


Bingo


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone having tiller discrepancies. To tell if it is a limb and or limb pocket issue or a cam sync issue. Bottom out the limb bolts. Measure from the limb bolts to the axle. If the measurements vary there is the problem. Then measure from the axle to the string. If that is the variance the that is cam sync.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Off the record...
I'm looking at the riser geometry and limb pocket angle of the H.E. and the Defiant Turbo. The limb pocket angles look identical. 
This being the case, tell me again why the DFX Turbo Cams *won't *work on the H.E.? 
Where are the tuners and experienced frankenbow builders (Tom, Shane, etc.) that can make this happen... off the grid of course.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't see why it couldn't be done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> Where is your shop ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Advantage.........it's not my shop - thank goodness, the owner is so busy he hardly gets to shoot anymore.


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone get the 65 mods yet


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I know a guy that knows a guy that sent his Hyperedge back to Hoyt and they replaced the string and cables said they were the wrong length on some. With certain arrows my HE does have slightly nock high tears, with that being said it holds and aims better than any of the other Hoyts I have owned including the Pro Comp and Podium 40. I'm a string maker so that would be no big deal to me just give me the correct lengths if this is true. Courious to see how this turns out.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

tsbw said:


> Anyone get the 65 mods yet


Have they released the mods yet?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Green River said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy that sent his Hyperedge back to Hoyt and they replaced the string and cables said they were the wrong length on some. With certain arrows my HE does have slightly nock high tears, with that being said it holds and aims better than any of the other Hoyts I have owned including the Pro Comp and Podium 40. I'm a string maker so that would be no big deal to me just give me the correct lengths if this is true. Courious to see how this turns out.


That would do it! I remember about 10 years ago a guy bought a Hoyt Ultratec Cam and 1/2 and could not get it to tune at all - I had the same bow and it was one of the easiest bows to tune ever. After several days of frustration he finally measured the strings and cables and one of the cables was the wrong length. Got the proper cables and it tuned like a dream. Probably worth checking if you have it pressed and torn apart already.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

centershot said:


> That would do it! I remember about 10 years ago a guy bought a Hoyt Ultratec Cam and 1/2 and could not get it to tune at all - I had the same bow and it was one of the easiest bows to tune ever. After several days of frustration he finally measured the strings and cables and one of the cables was the wrong length. Got the proper cables and it tuned like a dream. Probably worth checking if you have it pressed and torn apart already.


I replaced my set already but used the lengths on the limb sticker and confirmed with the tune chart on Hoyts website. I think if the bow was sent out with the wrong strings lengths they would have updated the info on the website by now.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Have they released the mods yet?


I was told by someone at Foley this weekend who talked to the Hoyt rep there, that the 65 mod's are shipping now.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Green River said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy that sent his Hyperedge back to Hoyt and they replaced the string and cables said they were the wrong length on some. With certain arrows my HE does have slightly nock high tears, with that being said it holds and aims better than any of the other Hoyts I have owned including the Pro Comp and Podium 40. I'm a string maker so that would be no big deal to me just give me the correct lengths if this is true. Courious to see how this turns out.


Be careful with that. Some of these Hoyt guys on here might have a problem with you saying Hoyt made a mistake. There bows tuned up easy so Hoyt couldn't of made a mistake, lol.


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

Had my second competition with the Hyperedge this weekend (finals for that of last week). 18 meter (25 x 1 arrow) team competition.

After a 228 last week, this week went a lot better. Shot a 95 in the 10 arrow qualification, and a 49 in the 5 arrow shootout final. Happy with that 
I'm really starting to love this bow, and compound shooting in general, just been at it for 2 months now


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

Any updates from anyone really interested in thoughts on the 65 % modules if anyone has received them yet


----------



## Corvette0096 (Feb 26, 2016)

1955 said:


> It is Archery Talk, where it's always the bows fault!


 Always


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I got mine late last week and had the dreaded nock high tear. With a little work, it is gone. Bow is maxed at 61.5 lbs and shooting a Series 22 Gold Tip with 100 grain point and the new GTO nocks. There is a little extra space between the nock and the top knot. One of the changes that I made that I think had the biggest impact was using a nock with a wider throat. The Gold Tip Acculite nock, may personal favorite, was too tight. I also stiffened up the arrow by switching from a 125 grain point to a 100. They do seem to prefer a stiff arrow. The last change was going from a blade to my old stand by Limb Driver Pro.


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

OK so I put new strings on and got the stops hitting the same, set nock point and rest so arrow is dead center of berger hole. Now for the nock high what to do?


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

tsbw said:


> Any updates from anyone really interested in thoughts on the 65 % modules if anyone has received them yet


I got mine today but only shot them in the shop. Defiantly ups the holding weight and the speed is the same. Didn't shoot it through paper so no results on that yet either.


----------



## Pitbull_Daycare (Feb 20, 2012)

I really love the look of the HE and my local shop is getting one in for me to try but I'm a little worried about it after reading this thread also going to try a podium x spirals 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Get one with 65% mods you'll love it. Spiral cams are brutal and not fun to shoot. They make shooting a job.


----------



## freepistol (Jan 3, 2008)

*love this bow but short on dough*

I was looking at this gorgeous bow again this morning and I was wondering about the beyond parallel limbs. The limb tip moves toward the riser when drawn. Wouldn't the string be moving away from the riser on release? I'm not saying it is bad or causes a tuning problem, just wondering if I have the physics straight in my head.

http://hoyt.com/compounds/hyperedge/target-archery


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone get there hyperedge back from hoyt with explanation


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Billincamo said:


> Get one with 65% mods you'll love it. Spiral cams are brutal and not fun to shoot. They make shooting a job.


How much are the 65% mods?


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

zambezi said:


> How much are the 65% mods?


Whats needed to swap the mods?


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

craigos said:


> Whats needed to swap the mods?


A torx wrench is all; Check with a dealer near you and get the size you need ordered and that's it, nothing else.


----------



## sideburn (Mar 1, 2016)

zambezi said:


> How much are the 65% mods?


15-20 bucks is all.


----------



## Ob1.25 (Sep 5, 2010)

I played with one last night. #68-29dl. Timing dead even, arrow level through the berger hole, center shot at 21mm and I had a slight right tear with a bareshaft (left handed bow). No matter what I did with the rest it would not go away or even change. Threw a .250 spine arrow on with center back at 21mm and bullet hole. What spine is everyone else using? Looks like these cams like an arrow on the stiff side.


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

I am using a 29" Gold tip x-cutter with 160 grain tip 26.5 inch draw 60 lbs and it is shooting great right at center shot. Shoots bullet holes in paper and bare shaft. This arrow is stiff for my setup, I have not tried a weaker shat in the bow


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I've got mine set at 29.5 " DL, factory specs, timing dead even with limb stop installed. Shooting a GT 30X (27.25 carbon) with 120 gr tip. Center shot at 13/16" and straight thru the Berger hole. 
It will shoot bullet holes BS or fletched at 21' and together out to 25 yds. 
It groups really well out to 50 yds which is about as far as I can shoot safely around my house. 
I think it likes a stiff shaft, oh yeah speeds around 292 fps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yeah poundage is set at 65 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ob1.25 (Sep 5, 2010)

3-D Quest said:


> I've got mine set at 29.5 " DL, factory specs, timing dead even with limb stop installed. Shooting a GT 30X (27.25 carbon) with 120 gr tip. Center shot at 13/16" and straight thru the Berger hole.
> It will shoot bullet holes BS or fletched at 21' and together out to 25 yds.
> It groups really well out to 50 yds which is about as far as I can shoot safely around my house.
> I think it likes a stiff shaft, oh yeah speeds around 292 fps.
> ...


You in Walker? You going to the qualifier at Waddill this weekend.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Ob1.25 said:


> You in Walker? You going to the qualifier at Waddill this weekend.


I would have love to been there if it wasn't for battling pancreatitis. It's been tough and the discouraging thing is I don't even drink which is the major cause. It's rare to have it otherwise.


----------



## zoltanp (Nov 10, 2013)

wich arrow used? lenght spine point?


----------



## zoltanp (Nov 10, 2013)

yes! i have same problem!


----------



## tsbw (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone get one back from hoyt after sending in


----------



## safarisports (Nov 10, 2010)

tagged for later


----------



## Pitbull_Daycare (Feb 20, 2012)

I am sorry to say I am sick of hoyt not Manning up and admitting there is a problem my pro shop can't get straight answer from them and it's just ridiculous. My bow now has nearly half inch low nock point I'm on stiffest spine protours brace height slightly high from cable tuning bottom cam shimed just to get a 3/4 inch high left tear. I don't really enjoy shooting the bow like this. Luckily my pro shop are waiting for delivery of new hyperedge so we can test and replace mine. 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickerman (Dec 15, 2015)

Same here on Oz without any competent dealers that know what they are doing, I have two Edges with the same issues. I have tried everything and outside of leaning the top cam that much it almost derails. I love the bow but this is not a cheep toy so it should be right, out of the box.


----------



## C Tyson (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive had mine for 6 months. 60lb with #3 cams 30" draw. Love the bow but had the usual high tear. Very frustrating for an expensive bow.
Almost gave up but persisted and have it shooting well by over rotating the top cam.
Shooting with the bottom cam module on "B" and post on "B" but on the top cam have the module on "B" and the post on "C" to over rotate it.
Also set the top cam yoke straight with the rest in centreshot. Had the standard side tear but managed to get rid of that by running the bus cable through the outside track on the roller guard. (saw it somewhere in archerytalk). This gave much better results than the original setup and bottom cam lean is good. (Had wear on the cam from the cable)
Nock travel is good on the drawer board and now have a nice tear staight with nock slightly high where i like it.
Bow shoots great and so is arrow flight.
Really shouldn't have to mess this much with a top line bow!!!!


----------

